# forum upgrade progress



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I just finished upgrading the forums to the latest version of vBulletin. I still have a lot of work to do before I'm done, but the forums should be usable now.

I'm sure there will be plenty of comments and complaints about the new look. Go ahead and use this thread for that.

There is still some missing functionality.  I will be working to fix that in the next few hours.
EDIT: forum search is not working and might not be working till later today.  Please use the dictionary search.

Mike


----------



## Oddworld

Bueno, supongo que será cuestión de irse acostumbrando a este nuevo estilo del foro. De momento no me parece malo.


----------



## Masood

Mike - good job on the upgrade.

One thing that isn't working, though....The "view forum posts" link doesn't appear to be working (yet).

Select a thread, click on the user's name (click on 'Masood' just above this text, for example), another option appears 'view forum posts'. This seems to be a dead link.


----------



## chamyto

I think this change was neccesary,the forum has a more modern aspect.We have only to get used to these new functions Mike has applied.

Thanks!

Edit= I am not sure if the "reporting function" works properly.I usually use google chrome.I have seeing a message like this(when trying to report a post).It´s in Spanish:

Error del servidor El sitio web ha detectado un error al recuperar la *http://forum.wordreference.com/report.php?do=sendemail**http://forum.wordreference.com/report.php?do=sendemail*. Es posible que esta esté inactiva debido a tareas de mantenimiento o que se haya configurado de forma incorrecta.
A continuación se detallan algunas sugerencias:


----------



## SwissPete

> I'm sure there will be plenty of comments and complaints about the new look.


Because some people always find something to complain about. 

Thanks for the good work, Mike. It looks fine to me. Just need to get used to it, and wait for all the bugs to be worked out.


----------



## swift

Hello Mike,

First of all, *thank you very much* for a smooth transition into the new design.

I've been browsing the forums and so far everything seems to be working properly.

Something I'm really enjoying is that our posts are auto-saved. That's a great improvement.

"Multiquotes" are OK.

The report button was moved to the left lower corner of the posts, I'm not sure of its visibility.

Links to the Rules, FAQ and other forum pages are OK. (Some links need to be translated into Spanish )

I don't like the new smileys but I guess I'll manage to get by without them. 

I really, really like the subscript and superscript options. That was missing in the old version.

*We can draw tables!* That's amazing.

When we "reply with quote", a "quick reply" editor appears below the post we're quoting. I love that. On the other hand, the "report a post" textbox is very small and we can't resize it...

There might be some errors I haven't detected yet... but so far everything's working properly.

*I just found one problem*: the "single post view" is broken.

Best,


José


----------



## TheRock87

I will never forget where I was when the design change happened.


----------



## gandolfo

Hi all
It doesn't seem to be updating post replies on the main page of the Italian-English forum...maybe just a blip! Otherwise all ok...so far! 

also:
I'm not getting any email notifications about replies either


----------



## Peterdg

Hi Mike.

To me it looks more than OK

There are some things that do not seem OK yet. I haven't gone in so much detail as José yet, but I have noticed some things already that look to be wrong (or I'm just being stupid). But take your time! I guess you'll have more serious stuff to deal with than my comments.

When I go to Advanced search, there does not seem to be a button or link to go back to the forum. I have to retype the address in the browser's address bar (or press one of my "Favourites" buttons that goes to the WR forum).

When opening a private message, the system does not seem to find the gif file that corresponds to the button "Reply to all", meaning that it takes forever for a message to open (until it times out on the loading of the gif file). I have to say I only tried this once, so it may have been some temporary problem.

Also, I don't see any option to export a private message.

EDIT: I just noticed that Quoting converts all text to italics in the quoted text. This is annoying as it screws up the layout of the quoted text that may by itself contain text in italics.


----------



## swift

Peterdg said:


> When I go to Advanced search, there does not seem to be a button or link to go back to the forum. I have to retype the address in the browser's address bar (or press one of my "Favourites" buttons that goes to the WR forum).


Hum... It's funny because that's what I used to do with the 'old' vB version. Perhaps I'm just dull and didn't notice the "go back to forum" button...

Now, what I like about the advanced search is that we can search single and multiple content types. That's a new feature. (And again, we need to review the forum Spanish localisation... )

"Reply to all": Yes, this is broken.

Oh! We have an "import from Word" button! That's great!


----------



## swift

Hello *Masood*,





Masood said:


> The "view forum posts" link doesn't appear to be working (yet).
> 
> Select a thread, click on the user's name (click on 'Masood' just above this text, for example), another option appears 'view forum posts'. This seems to be a dead link.


No, this isn't a 'dead link'. 'View forum posts' is the same as the old 'find all posts by {username}' which needs the search function to be enabled in order to work properly.  So, it's normal if you don't have any results with that link because *the forum search is not working*.


----------



## ThomasK

One suggestion: I have few problems with the present lay-out, but *I'd like to have a slightly darker blue for the headings *(containing the references to the contributor). That helps to distinguish clearly between our message below the heading (the heart of the matter here), and the "meta-information". Before that distinction was more clear-cut in my view than now, and that is something I miss in the present lay-out.


----------



## swift

Mike, the "New posts" link is missing. I guess this has something to do with the 'forum search', so we'll have to wait...


----------



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

Right now, I'm working on getting the forum search working.  Once that is working well, I can take care of the many other changes that are needed.

Mike


----------



## ThomasK

Don't worry, you did a good job!


----------



## NewdestinyX

Looks fantastic so far Mike. I'm at several health forums that made the upgrade a while ago so I'm used to all the new functionality. For those of you who were used to having the full editor appear when you hit reply - this is still possible in the new software (I think - I should test first) - by double clicking on the 'REPLY' or 'REPLY WITH QUOTE' buttons. I'll test..

Yes -- it works.. Double clik 'slowly' and you'll go right to 'advanced editor'.

Look great, Mike. And Multiquote is 'such' a "must have" on a language forum. I'm so grateful for that. The expanded editor too!
Though where's this 'import from Word' thingey?


----------



## poetpenpassion

Mister mkellogg, i don`t like new design, please, can you return old design, please, i`am crying very strongly!
2. Can you make tests of the lenguages in this website? Thank you very much, i love you! Yelena.


----------



## Peterdg

Peterdg said:


> EDIT: I just noticed that Quoting converts all text to italics in the quoted text. This is annoying as it screws up the layout of the quoted text that may by itself contain text in italics.


This seems to be fixed already!!!!!


----------



## k-in-sc

We had multiquote before. (It's not new.)
I agree that the "triangulito" for reporting a post is not very visible.


----------



## k-in-sc

poetpenpassion said:


> Mister. mkellogg, *I* don't like *the *new design, please, can you return *go back to the* old design, please, I` am crying very strongly *hard*!


It's not for aesthetic reasons. It's an upgrade to a more stable/supported version. It can't be helped (and it's not that different).


----------



## Bloodsun

Hi, Mike. I almost have a heart attack when I first saw this new designe. Seriously, it was a a hard impression. Everything is too shiny!!
I haven´t explored so much yet, but definitely I don´t like neither colours nor fonts. Everyhing looks insignificant to me, too flat.

But, of course, I can get used to this, and I will. I´m sure you have done a great job, and you´re still doing it. 

Regards.


----------



## Nanon

Congratulations, Mike .
Nothing better than a post to try the new functions .
But is it just me - or my eyesight, or my screen? I miss underlined links. I find it difficult to distinguish between links (in blue) and plain text (in black). Maybe I need to get used to that shade of blue...


----------



## swift

A question for those of you who have reported a problem with the "top" link, are you browsing the forums from a mobile device (smartphone, iPhone...)? Because I'm using a PC and it's working.


----------



## LMorland

TheRock87 said:


> I will never forget where I was when the design change happened.


  Ha!  (Although come to think of it, I may not forget this weekend either.)

MIKE -- is there any way to steal Skype's emoticons?  Those are the best around, in my opinion (and they even have hidden ones, invisible to the uninitiated user, which is more than a little cool).


----------



## LMorland

Peterdg said:


> This seems to be fixed already!!!!!


Yes, thank goodness.  I complained about it about 10 minutes after Mike brought the new site online, and I'm thrilled to see that it's gone.  (Just disappointed that I neglected to take a screen shot while it was happening...)


----------



## SwissPete

Please, people, give Mike a break.

He did a fantastic job, and got the forum back up when he said he would.

I am sure he is well aware of the problems, and is working diligently to fix them.

In about a week or so, you can start voicing your concerns and let him know what you think needs improvement.


----------



## miguel89

I think that the line just below the thread title in the thread list should be smaller. It is the same size as the title and it is too distracting right now. I suggest that it be the same size as the date below the name of the last poster in the same thread list.

The smileys are awful. They are too small and look washed-out.

So far, this is what I found. Other than that, the new theme looks great. Congratulations!


----------



## bzu

I am pleasantly surprised overall with the forum upgrade, but for me the new colours are too pastelly and there's too much white on the screen, which isn't good for the eyes. If the darker blue tones used in the "WordReference" top bar part were incorporated into the rest of the forum layout, it would look a lot better IMO. At the moment, the colour scheme looks to me like something a young girl would choose to decorate her bedroom.


----------



## SwissPete

Nanon said:


> Congratulations, Mike .
> Nothing better than a post to try the new functions .
> But is it just me - or my eyesight, or my screen? I miss underlined links. I find it difficult to distinguish between links (in blue) and plain text (in black). Maybe I need to get used to that shade of blue...


That took me by surprise, too. But I have always make my links bold. On the way to click the link icon, I click the bold icon.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



SwissPete said:


> Please, people, give Mike a break.[...]
> 
> I am sure he is well aware of the problems, and is working diligently to fix them.
> 
> In about a week or so, you can start voicing your concerns and let him know what you think needs improvement.


Mike did open those threads on purpose:


mkellogg said:


> [...] I'm sure there will be plenty of comments  and complaints about the new look. Go ahead and use this thread for  that. [...]





mkellogg said:


> [...] This change will not be without problems.  Please report any problems to me here in the C&S forum! [...]


And what's great with things written it's that you can read it even after about a week or so. 
Edit: ah, et mon bouton riplaïol s'est transformé en lien et marche à nouveau.


----------



## LMorland

SwissPete said:


> Please, people, give Mike a break.  I am sure he is well aware of the problems, and is working diligently to fix them.


Au contraire, Pierre, 
as KaRiNe just pointed out, the very reason Mike set up this thread is _to learn about our complaints:  *"*_*I'm sure there will be plenty of comments and complaints about the new look. Go ahead and use this thread for that."* Those of us who write in are his beta-testers, if you will.



SwissPete said:


> In about a week or so, you can start voicing your concerns and let him know what you think needs improvement.


I'm sure Mike didn't ask you to pass on that deadline!


----------



## SwissPete

swift said:


> On the other hand, the "report a post" textbox is very small and we can't resize it...
> 
> José


Yes, you can. The box has a six-dot triangle in the lower right hand corner. Click and it and drag down and to the right.


----------



## LMorland

SwissPete said:


> Yes, you can. The box has a six-dot triangle in the lower right hand corner. Click and it and drag down and to the right.


Do you use a Mac?  Because it doesn't have any such triangle for me.

On the other hand, I've just discovered that the text box will naturally "lengthen" (if that's the mot juste) for me (a Firefox PC user) to adjust to the amount of text I write.  So we're not prevented from waxing lyrical in the report box, although it _is_ hard to see what we've written higher up in the message.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

The option to add accented letters while replying in Advanced Mode seems to be temporarily missing. I hope it comes back soon.

And the Report button is far too small and difficult to find:

View attachment 8261

And it's VERY nice to be able to insert small images...

Addition: Pity that they cannot be seen directly.


----------



## albertovidal

Am I missing something?
I cannot realise how to start a "new thread"???
Thanks to those ones who can help me


----------



## k-in-sc

albertovidal said:


> I cannot realise how to start a "new thread"???


You can't *figure out* how to start a new thread? Forum => Forum Tools => Post a New Thread


----------



## albertovidal

k-in-sc said:


> You can't *figure out* how to start a new thread? Forum => Forum Tools => Post a New Thread


Thanks. I'm feeling dumb for not having realised how to do it


----------



## k-in-sc

It's not necessarily obvious. But you can't say "I can't/couldn't reali*z*e how to do it." "Reali*z*e" is only retrospective.


----------



## swift

SwissPete,

I tried again and I have the same small box.

*Firefox users*

The shortcut Ctrl + L will open a dialog box for a link instead of accessing the location bar. I'm not happy with that but I guess it's not hard to get used to it. I'll just open a new tab when I need to browse another page.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

albertovidal said:


> Thanks. I'm feeling dumb for not having realised how to do it



I am feeling even dumber because I couldn't follow K's instructions. Until I realized that I was looking for the button from within a thread. When I went back to the main page of the Español-Inglés forum, I saw this, staring at me and laughing on my face:


----------



## Hector9

Please add new smileys, or even better, replace the current ones to new ones


----------



## albertovidal

Oldy Nuts said:


> I am feeling even dumber because I couldn't follow K's instructions. Until I realized that I was looking for the button from within a thread. When I went back to the main page of the Español-Inglés forum, I saw this, staring at me and laughing on my face:
> 
> View attachment 8263



* Oldy*: you also make me feel dumber. Perhaps it´s an age problem¡Ja!


----------



## Oldy Nuts

albertovidal said:


> * Oldy*: you also make me feel dumber. Perhaps it´s an age problem¡Ja!



No, no Alzheimer over here (that's what I like to think, but my wife seems to think the opposite)


----------



## swift

*Mike*,

I don't want to be a pain in the neck, so I'll try to summarise what has been reported in this thread.

*Colours*
Some users have complained because the contrast is too light.

*Forum search is now working*
+ The old link 'find all posts by {username}' was replaced by a new link: "view forum posts".
+ There are two 'advanced search' types: single and multiple content.

*'User control panel' is now 'Settings'*
This might be confusing. 'User control panel' was a better name.

*Videos*
I think this feature wasn't supposed to be enabled outside the Comments & Suggestions forum but the button was available for some time in the English-Spanish forums. Now it has disappeared.

*Start new threads*
English-Spanish forums: There are two broken links in the 'post new thread' (click) page.

*Links*
Links are not underlined but the editor will automatically change the colour of the text to blue. As a result, we have some difficulties to distinguish between links and plain text.

*Reports*
+ It's hard to read your report as you type it because the textbox is too small and and we can't drag the corner to resize it.
+ The old 'red triangle' is black now and it appears in the lower left corner of the posts, which results in a less visible button.

*New posts*
The 'New posts' link is missing.

*Private messages*
The 'reply to all' button is missing.

*Smileys*
To be honest, everybody hates them.

*View single post*
This is not working properly. Before the upgrade, we were able to link to a single post by clicking the post number on the top right corner. That single post would appear in a new tab or window. With the new vB version, the post link will redirect you to that post in the thread page.

*New features*
'Paste from Word'
'Tables'
'Subscript' and 'superscript'
'Auto-save'

*Español-Français forum*
Before the upgrade, we had to mark the 'context checkbox' to activate the 'submit thread' button. With the current version, posters don't need to mark the checkbox in order to submit their threads.

*Spanish interface*
There are some phrases missing.

Well, that's all I guess! Ha-ha. Thank you very much for all your hard work, Mike. You're the best.


----------



## Copyright

Congratulations, Mike. I'm sure it wasn't easy and it all turned out fine ... well, except for the fine-tuning, of course, but it's all working and that's the main thing in the short term.

Just one comment about the new design's appearance on the *iPhone*: the old design was readable in the portrait (vertical) position of the phone, and very readable when the phone was rotated 90 degrees into landscape mode. But the new one apparently allows more width to be displayed and the type is basically unreadable in portrait, and just barely readable in landscape. 

The problem, of course, is that you need to view the entire website in landscape mode ... and even then it's a bit of an eyestrain.

Just a thought. 

P.S. I love the stretchable Quick Reply box!
P.P.S. And I was a little taken aback and the vertical screen space taken up with poster information: Join Date, Location, Native language, Age, Posts.


----------



## albertovidal

k-in-sc said:


> It's not necessarily obvious. But you can't say "I can't/couldn't reali*z*e how to do it." "Reali*z*e" is only retrospective.



Should I then say "I cannot/couldn't figure out instead"?


----------



## Copyright

albertovidal said:


> Should I then say "I cannot/couldn't figure out instead"?



k-in-sc should have directed you to the English Only forum -- language questions here just clutter up a very focused thread.


----------



## Copyright

Ah, just discovered one other problem: I set a minimum size font (22) for websites and on some sites that causes problems. I don't recall that problem with the old design but the new design overlaps. 

If I remove the minimum font size (set it to 0), I would have to resize every other website I visit, every time I visit. 

Here's a *screenshot of the problem*.

And I just discovered something else ... when I put in a link as above, I used to hit Ctrl and Left Click it to have it load in another Firefox window so I could make sure it was working properly before I posted. Now it doesn't do anything, so I need to Post, Check Link, and then Edit if required.


----------



## mkellogg

It has been quite a day, but I think the transition has gone better than expected so far.  There is still a lot of work to be done.

Thanks for all your suggestions.   I'll continue to monitor this thread and the other one for suggestions.

I still need to restore the old smilies tonight, so I'll just respond to swift's summary for now. (Thanks, swift.)
colors - I hope to offer you a choice of color schemes. 
links - I'm trying to find a good solution
new posts link - Do people really use it? Are you really interested in all languages?  For the few who use it, I plan to restore it to the Advanced search page.
view single post - I think that option has gone away
smileys - they are awful, aren't they?  I have no idea what vBulletin was thinking
missing phrases - Yes, I'm sure there is a lot of work to be done...next week

Again, thank you all for your suggestions.  I'll keep reading them and seeing what I can improve.


----------



## redgiant

The new version is neat. But the background color of the quote box doesn't work well in Opera Mini (Android) with "mobile view" on. The speech bubble doesn't show up, and the background colors between quoted text and reply text are almost the same, which makes it difficult to see the difference.


----------



## machadinho

Nice job, Mr Kellog! This should be the very last item  in the upgrade to do's list, but would you please increase the horizontal length of the upper right-hand box in each post? Member's native languages are taking one extra line, and this increases vertical length. _Obrigado!_


----------



## pointvirgule

Yay, the old smileys are back! 

Man, you've been hard at work, Mr. K! Keep up the good job... but take some time to rest.


----------



## Transfer_02

I posted these in the wrong thread so I'll add them here:

Some of the threads I have replied to don't show me the green tick that  indicates (to me) that I have posted something there.  (Not sure I have  explained that very well).  For example, I posted reply  #3 in this  thread:  http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2201364

But when I go to the main page of the French/English vocab forum I have no indication that I actually posted anything in there. 

 Other threads I have posted this afternoon do show me the green tick eg #2 in this one:  http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2201365


                                  AND:

The <TOP> icon on the Quick Navigation panel (bottom right hand corner inside a thread) doesn't seem to work.                 ​


----------



## Orlin

Аз лично се затруднявам от това, че в новия вариант вече няма бутони с "акцентите" (т. е. буквите с разни диакритики), характерни за езика или групата езици, обсъждани на подфорума - например на славянския форум вече не е възможно да изписвам диакритиките само с един клик и трябва да търся други начини - или да си инсталирам "чужда" клавиатура, или да копирам от друг текст, където са налични съответните диакритики.


----------



## k-in-sc

Orlin said:


> Аз лично се затруднявам от това, че в новия вариант вече няма бутони с "акцентите" (т. е. буквите с разни диакритики), характерни за езика или групата езици, обсъждани на подфорума - например на славянския форум вече не е възможно да изписвам диакритиките само с един клик и трябва да търся други начини - или да си инсталирам "чужда" клавиатура, или да копирам от друг текст, където са налични съответните диакритики.


I thought he said he was working on restoring the diacritical marks window, but I couldn't find any comments about it when I searched. I'm eager to get it back too, just because it looks so awful when people write without accents, and if it's in the title the mods have to go back and fix it.


----------



## carog

Hi all,
Getting used to the new format, so far so good!

Just one thing, like Oldy Nuts I am missing the "accents" on the "Go Advanced" option!



Oldy Nuts said:


> The option to *add accented letters* while replying in Advanced Mode seems to be temporarily missing. I hope it comes back soon.



Edit: they are back! Thank you!


----------



## Gernot Back

Hi Mike!

Everything looks fine to me so far with your upgrade, except for the 10px indention of posttitles

I would write the following in your showthread-rollup.css

.postbit .posttitle {

    padding: 10px 10px 10px 0;



}

instead of

.postbit .posttitle {
    padding: 10px;



}

kind regards 

Gernot


----------



## sound shift

mkellogg said:


> new posts link - Do people really use it? Are you really interested in all languages?  For the few who use it, I plan to restore it to the Advanced search page.


I'm not interested in all languages but I'm interested in a few, so the new posts link is the first thing I go to after I've logged on. I look forward to its restoration. Thanks for the changes so far and good luck.

ss


----------



## mxyzptlk63

Hi. the new design can be OK from PC although I don't like to have post's author on the top of each post, with avatar on the left and personal information - I'm interested only into the mother tongue - on the right.

This specific aspect is in contrast with the general trend of using 16:10 laptops, more wider than taller. The previous design with post's author information completely on the left is much better for the newer PC. I cannot really understand why vBullettin changed this default (if it is a default - I don't know). I would suggest to return to have this option completely on the left, as in the past.

By the way, my main concern is, *this new design is totally useless from mobile devices*! You cannot navigate neither enter any post. The maximum I was able to do yesterday evening was a PM to mkellog.

This problem need to be solved.


----------



## redgiant

mxyzptlk63 said:


> Hi. the new design can be OK from PC although I don't like to have post's author on the top of each post, with avatar on the left and personal information - I'm interested only into the mother tongue - on the right.
> 
> This specific aspect is in contrast with the general trend of using 16:10 laptops, more wider than taller. The previous design with post's author information completely on the left is much better for the newer PC. I cannot really understand why vBullettin changed this default (if it is a default - I don't know). I would suggest to return to have this option completely on the left, as in the past.
> 
> By the way, my main concern is, *this new design is totally useless from mobile devices*! You cannot navigate neither enter any post. The maximum I was able to do yesterday evening was a PM to mkellog.
> 
> This problem need to be solved.



Yup. Hope the mobile version comes out soon.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

redgiant said:


> Yup. Hope the mobile version comes out soon.



Please take a look at the last answer in here:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2200094&p=11031132#post11031132

Unfortunately, people are posting suggestions in two different threads...


----------



## francisgranada

The names (nickname) and the circles indicating the forero's presence, in the left upper corner  above the message, appear a bit small (though there's enough space ...). 

Francis


----------



## machadinho

mxyzptlk63 said:


> The previous design with post's author information completely on the left is much better for the newer PC. I cannot really understand why vBullettin changed this default (if it is a default - I don't know). I would suggest to return to have this option completely on the left, as in the past.


I agree. Threads would seem to be shorter to us that way.


----------



## mxyzptlk63

The https://www.vbulletin.com/forum/showthread.php/288234-Forum-Robot-Spam-Prevention-Recommendations shows author post's information can be on the left as is in the past release rather on top as now. So on top is not mandatory for this release; it can be changed if wished.


----------



## JulianStuart

redgiant said:


> Yup. Hope the mobile version comes out soon.


The forum works fine on my iPad2 - *except* for the fact that all formatting/style/font control is missing - whether quick reply or advanced - there is only a simple text box, even when I change the general settings to e.g. Full wysiswyg and save the changes.  This reply works for now but embedding links and formatting can be helpful in complex discussions. Maybe it'll get fixed with a "mobile" upgrade?  The layout and font size for the iPad are much improved over th prior version so I was a little suprised to see no text editing icons.  (iOS 4.3)A minor informational comment - I am still enjoying the forums! ThanksJS


----------



## mxyzptlk63

JulianStuart said:


> The forum works fine on my iPad2 ...


Lucky you! iPad is not an UMTS mobile phone with T9 and 176x220 display. This (http://www.pianetacellulare.it/Modelli/Samsung/Samsung_Z150.php) is my mobile device! It was OK with previous forum release.


----------



## WyomingSue

sound shift said:


> I'm not interested in all languages but I'm interested in a few, so the new posts link is the first thing I go to after I've logged on. I look forward to its restoration. Thanks for the changes so far and good luck.
> 
> ss


Same here--I check all the English, Spanish & Culture sites (so that's 6 or more) plus dip into the German, French, Italian, Portuguese, and you never know what's interesting elsewhere.  It was really handy having the New Posts button right up at the top so as to not have to navigate through other levels.
Also ... maybe you could add a loud, obnoxious buzzer for when we repeat things that other people have already said.  
Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## Bloodsun

Mike, thanks for bring our smileys back.  
Everything is working fine, and I´m starting to get used to the new designe. 

Give me a cup more days, and probably I´ll love this more than the older. I´m feeling more modern.

So, congratulations, and thanks!!  


PD. I´m still waiting the crying smiley  (maybe, some day... no rush)


----------



## George French

When I click reply with Quote I have to wait a long time (over a minute) before I can type. One in two tries....

GF..				
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 Edit Post 


 Reply With Quote


----------



## albertovidal

George French said:


> When I click reply with Quote I have to wait a long time (over a minute) before I can type. One in two tries....
> 
> GF..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit Post
> 
> 
> Reply With Quote



It doesn't happen to me


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Hi.

There used to be a quick Search drop-down that had a little text box, a Go button and a few other options. Now I can only see the Advanced Search option, but it requires loading a different page, which can be hard for some connections. So, if it could be brought back, it'd be very nice, thank you.

And in case you didn't read my other post, I asked Santa for a shrugging emoticon. 

Thanks for everything Mike, it's looking great!


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Hi.
> 
> There used to be a quick Search drop-down that had a little text box, a Go button and a few other options. Now I can only see the Advanced Search option, but it requires loading a different page, which can be hard for some connections. So, if it could be brought back, it'd be very nice, thank you.
> ...



I am also getting normal Search buttons both at forum and thread levels:


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Oldy Nuts said:


> I am also getting normal Search buttons both at forum and thread levels:
> 
> View attachment 8270View attachment 8271



Yeah. Those are still there for me too. I meant the one that looked like this:



Thanks.


----------



## Peterdg

I noticed some other strange thing with smileys.

When you insert a smiley as you are typing and you don't enter anything behind the smiley and then you move your cursor to the left, there seems to be no way to enter anything behind the smiley.

When you position yourself on the line where the smiley is and you press the "end" key, the cursor positions itself to the left of the smiley instead of to the right of it (as it is supposed to do). This is true in the normal editing mode and in the advanced editing mode. Also the arrow keys do not allow you to go past the smiley. The cursor is stuck to the left of the smiley. (This is only true if the smiley is the last thing of what you have typed in the current editor window. If something follows the smiley, it's possible to go over it).

For if it's browser dependent: I'm using IE8.


----------



## swift

*Peter*:

Ya probé varios navegadores y en ninguno tengo este problema que describes. ¿Estás usando el editor WYSIWYG? Hay un botón en la esquina superior izquierda que te permite pasar del código fuente al modo WYSIWIG. Pensé que esto podría tener algo que ver pero los dos editores funcionan normalmente para mí. Es extraño.


----------



## Peterdg

swift said:


> *Peter*:
> 
> Ya probé varios navegadores y en ninguno tengo este problema que describes. ¿Estás usando el editor WYSIWYG? Hay un botón en la esquina superior izquierda que te permite pasar del código fuente al modo WYSIWIG. Pensé que esto podría tener algo que ver pero los dos editores funcionan normalmente para mí. Es extraño.


¡Hola José!

No lo sabía lo del "WYSIWYG" pero por lo visto estoy trabajando en WYSIWYG (cuando muevo el puntero sobre el botón, me dice "Switch editor to source mode" pues supongo que estoy en WYSIWYG).

Ahora bien; intenta esto:

entra lo siguiente en una ventana del editor que todavía está completamente vacía.

abcdef

pero no entres nada después de haber seleccionado el emóticon de la lista. Ahora mueve el puntero a la izquierda con la flecha izquierda e intenta posicionar el puntero detrás del emóticon. Conmigo no funciona de ninguna manera. Lo que puedo hacer es seleccionar el emóticon y borrarlo, entrar una linea vacía después de la "f" (pulsar <enter>), mover el puntero a la derecha de la "f" y añadir el emóticon. Si lo hago de esta manera sí es posible posicionar el puntero detrás del emóticon.


----------



## tilt

In advanced mode, a note says: _Do not reply to threads with no context. Report them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and other rule violations to moderators. _

 The icon which shows here is not the same as the real _Report _button.


----------



## albertovidal

Peterdg said:


> ¡Hola José!
> 
> No lo sabía lo del "WYSIWYG" pero por lo visto estoy trabajando en WYSIWYG (cuando muevo el puntero sobre el botón, me dice "Switch editor to source mode" pues supongo que estoy en WYSIWYG).
> 
> Ahora bien; intenta esto:
> 
> entra lo siguiente en una ventana del editor que todavía está completamente vacía.
> 
> abcdef
> 
> pero no entres nada después de haber seleccionado el emóticon de la lista. Ahora mueve el puntero a la izquierda con la flecha izquierda e intenta posicionar el puntero detrás del emóticon. Conmigo no funciona de ninguna manera. Lo que puedo hacer es seleccionar el emóticon y borrarlo, entrar una linea vacía después de la "f" (pulsar <enter>), mover el puntero a la derecha de la "f" y añadir el emóticon. Si lo hago de esta manera sí es posible posicionar el puntero detrás del emóticon.



A mí me funciona perfecto, ya sea utilizando la flecha o el mouse.
Espero que se te solucione.
Saludos


----------



## swift

abcdfasdfadfasdfaasdf

 Me gustaría ayudarte pero parece que el problema es de tu ordenador. Usé los dos editores y no he tenido ningún problema para escribir a ambos lados de la imagen. Quizás tenga que ver con el modo en que tu navegador interpreta ese icono.


----------



## Peterdg

Otro ordenador (del trabajo).

Emóticon: 

Mismo resultado.

Ahora voy a intentarlo con otro navegador en mi ordenador del trabajo.


----------



## Peterdg

Con Firefox:

abcdef

Con Firefox funciona normalmente.

Pfft. Estos son los problemas que molestan a los informáticos. Y lo sé, soy uno de ellos.

Pues parece ser un problema de IE8 quizá en combinación con la localización (teclado belga...)


----------



## Peterdg

Well, it seems to be a known problem. See here.


----------



## albertovidal

Peterdg said:


> Well, it seems to be a known problem. See here.



Well, I'm glad you found out the problem and the way to solve it


----------



## k-in-sc

I notice that the buttons for eliminating formatting and hyperlinks don't seem to work. I'm using Chrome.


----------



## HallePuppy

I've looked everywhere on the site, and tried everything I can find to do, and it won't let me ask a question or post an answer. It let me log in, and says I am logged in, but no soap!!!!!   OOOOOOOOOWWWWWW!!!!!!!


----------



## k-in-sc

Um, you just posted ...


----------



## HallePuppy

Mercy on us! It kept telling me I was not allowed to post!  It would not let me ask a question. Wouldn't let me open a new thread. Gave me a whole list of stuff to try to fix the problem, and I couldn't fix it. Maybe I'm allowed to post on an already-open thread, but not to start a new one.


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, I see what you mean. I tried to create a new thread and it wouldn't let me either, even after I emptied my cache and did all that stuff. Are you using Chrome?


----------



## swift

The clickable accented characters have been restored! Thanks, Mike!

*k-in-sc*
The 'unlink' button isn't working for you? That's weird. I tried it with three different browsers (Internet Explorer, Mozilla Firefox, Rockmelt -which is very similar to Chrome-) and it worked.


----------



## Parla

I was one of the "if it ain't broke..." crowd. I'm still here. Among impressions so far:

==> It's _prettier_. Sort of a more delicate look. Which doesn't translate to easier to use (or, admittedly, harder). A choice of color schemes (which you say you're considering) might make use easier.

==> Things seem s-l-o-w-e-r. After reading a thread and posting a reply (or not), the return to the forum page seems to take forever (compared with before). I'm talking about English Only; can't comment on other forums.

==> The reply-with-quote window is awfully cluttered with options. Who needs tables? In ten months in the forum, I've never seen a table or a need for one.

==> The symbols for new messages vs. old are not easy to distinguish at a glance, as the old ones were; can the old ones possibly be restored? If not, can the contrast between the new ones be enhanced in some way?

==> As others have noted, the report button needs to be larger and more prominent and must match the instructions on using it.

==> Please restore the reminder at the top of the English Only forum that folks must say what sort of English they use; it can be quite crucial.


----------



## swift

Hello Parla,

Tables could be very useful  if you wanted to do  this or that.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

I'm experiencing some difficulty in *reading the names* of foreros. I would recommend using a a *larger* size, larger at least than the "senior/junior membership" size.
Thank you.
GS


----------



## cyberpedant

Font size is usually left up to the reader. Try pressing ctrl + (The control key pressed simultaneously with the + key). Everything should get bigger.


----------



## mxyzptlk63

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> I'm experiencing some difficulty in *reading the names* of foreros. I would recommend using a a *larger* size, larger at least than the "senior/junior membership" size.
> Thank you.
> GS


In my PC, Windows XP - font size normal, IE8 - zoom level 100%, I do not have the same problem. See attachment.


----------



## Trisia

I agree that the difference between the name and the label (senior  member, junior member, etc) isn't big enough. They're both in bold, the  colour difference isn't substantial, and the name is only slightly  larger so it doesn't really stand out. I wasn't going to "complain", but  I'd like it if the name was twice the size of the label (kind of like it  used to be). Sort of like this?

Trisia
Senior Member


----------



## Dexter_prog

You should include an alternative skin. I'm on a 23" widescreen monitor (1920x1080p) and it is a pain in the has having to read from one end to the other. You should have both the 1080p version and a 768p version, for easier reading.


----------



## Peterdg

swift said:


> The clickable accented characters have been restored! Thanks, Mike!


Where? I don't see them in the Spanish forums ("Gramática español-inglés" y "Solo español") (ni en el editor normal ni en Advanced mode).


----------



## sdgraham

I visit several forums and as such see multiple links to "recently visited" forums at the bottom of the page.

English Only (and some other links) take me to this forum instead of the one identified.

It appears this is the result of creating an erroneous cookie on my computer. I'm using Firefox, latest build.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Peterdg said:


> Where? I don't see them in the Spanish forums ("Gramática español-inglés" y "Solo español") (ni en el editor normal ni en Advanced mode).



I don' see them in the Spanish-English Vocabulary forum either.


----------



## DearPrudence

sdgraham said:


> I visit several forums and as such see multiple links to "recently visited" forums at the bottom of the page.
> 
> English Only (and some other links) take me to this forum instead of the one identified.
> 
> It appears this is the result of creating an erroneous cookie on my computer. I'm using Firefox, latest build.


Yes, hence the enormous amount of misplaced threads there 
See this thread:
Misplaced threads - growing pains




Oldy Nuts said:


> I don' see them in the Spanish-English Vocabulary forum either.


I think he only meant for French and Italian (& maybe others). It's on Mike's to-do list.


----------



## Vanda

It's there, though, Oldy Nuts. I've just checked. When you open a window to post the function is there on the 2nd row of items of a post window, the last item, just click on the drop menu.


----------



## swift

Oldy, Peter:

Parece que o Vanda y yo somos usuarios privilegiados   o algo pasa con sus navegadores o no lo habían notado antes o...

¡Ya ni siquiera es necesario usar el editor avanzado!
*
Sólo Español*
http://www.diigo.com/item/image/p16s/hs61?size=o

*English-Spanish Vocabulary
*http://www.diigo.com/item/image/p16s/j4c1?size=o

*English-Spanish Grammar*
http://www.diigo.com/item/image/p16s/7sux?size=o


----------



## Vanda

Count me two, swift!


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks again for the suggestions.  I hope to change quite a few things this afternoon.

Gernot - thanks for the CSS, though I fixed that on my own.
phones - please be patient.  I hope to have a mobile style ready in the next few days, though it is quite legible on my Android and looked even better on an iPhone that I saw.
"new posts" -  a link is now on the advanced search page. Please bookmark it. 
information about the user on posts - it has always been on the right in WRF 
iPad - no advanced editor - that is the way it is. I can't do anything about it.
quick search drop down - Ask me again in 30 days and I'll get something working, but it is not a priority.
slower? yes, but I'm planning some fixes
English Only reminder?  Parla, do you remember the exact text so I can find it?
clickable accented characters - do a ctrl-F5 if you can't see them. that should clear the current editor from your cache.


----------



## Peterdg

Eso es lo que veo yo:





*Y en modo avanzado

*


PD: ctrl-F5 lo ha solucionado todo. Gracias Mike


----------



## Oldy Nuts

swift said:


> Oldy, Peter:
> 
> Parece que o Vanda y yo somos usuarios privilegiados   o algo pasa con sus navegadores o no lo habían notado antes o...
> 
> ¡Ya ni siquiera es necesario usar el editor avanzado!
> ...



You are quite right, swift. ¡Great! I may have checked in this thread -where it isn't- and not in one of the Spanish ones. Or just before it was put there.

By the way, on checking now, I noticed that the balloon "help" of the last icon seems to be wrong:


----------



## swift

Mike,

I think no one has referred to this but I'll post it anyway, for what it's worth. There are no registration problems. I asked a friend to sign up for an account and five minutes later he became a WRF member.


----------



## Loob

Parla said:


> ==> Please restore the reminder at the top of the English Only forum that folks must say what sort of English they use; it can be quite crucial.


 


mkellogg said:


> English Only reminder?  Parla, do you remember the exact text so I can find it?


Just to say - I think Parla's referring to an announcement I posted on 14 June, which was time-expired on 14 July.  I've repeated the announcement....

One less thing for Mike to worry about.

L


----------



## Parla

swift said:


> Hello Parla,
> 
> Tables could be very useful  if you wanted to do  this or that.



A simple working Tab function would do. As I said, the reply window is just too cluttery.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Hum... pido _modo avanzado_ y pues, nada... se bloquea el chunche este.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Hum... pido _modo avanzado_ y pues, nada... se bloquea el chunche este.



Para que tu reporte sea útil, te sugiero indicar datos del navegador y sistema operativo, ya que a mí no me pasa ni en Firefox/Mac ni en Explorer/Win 7 (todos últimas versiones).


----------



## Oldy Nuts

May I suggest that our signatures appear in a different colour (green, for example)? Blue is being used for many different things, including URLs and links.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Oldy Nuts said:


> Para que tu reporte sea útil, te sugiero indicar datos del navegador y sistema operativo, ya que a mí no me pasa ni en Firefox/Mac ni en Explorer/Win 7 (todos últimas versiones).



Mi navegador es Cristóbal Colón, creo... a menos que sea Magallanes, no estoy seguro.
Mi sistema operativo es mi cerebro, de eso sí estoy seguro, y el de mi máquina llamada computadora, creo.
Y si todo esto lo tengo que poner en inglés, más perdido estoy...
Gracias Oldy.

(Creo que tengo Explorer/Win7... ¿sirve eso?)

Y me pierdo con las fuentes del mismo tamaño... me gustaba cuando las preguntas eran en letras más grandes... ¿no?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> ...
> (Creo que tengo Explorer/Win7... ¿sirve eso?)
> ...



Sí, eso es, pero pasa algo raro. Acabo de comprobar otra vez en el otro computador, y a mí me funciona correctamente en Explorer y en Safari bajo Windows 7.


----------



## Parla

Mike, you asked:


> English Only reminder?  Parla, do you remember the exact text so I can find it?



No, Mike, I'm sorry; I don't. But I do recall that it was posted by Loob, so very likely she has the text.


----------



## Copyright

Parla said:


> Mike, you asked:
> No, Mike, I'm sorry; I don't. But I do recall that it was posted by Loob, so very likely she has the text.



This has been taken care of by Loob. It had automatically expired, but has been reposted in the last few hours.

No need to worry, Mike. Thanks.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Mike.

Ho notato una cosa che "prima della rivoluzione" non succedeva: mentre scrivo, posso decidere di selezionare l'ultima parola e trasformarla, per es., in italics/bold, ecc. Quando riprendo a scrivere, le _nuove parole_ vengono in italics/bold, ecc. Questo costringe a fermarsi e fare di nuovo la trasformazione in caratteri "normali". 
Naturalmente, anche se _cancello_ una parola in italics/bold, ecc., la _nuova parola_ che scrivo al posto di quella cancellata sarà in talics/bold, ecc. Pensi che si possa migliorare?


Grazie per il bel lavoro.

GS


----------



## Valvs

In Opera, I cannot see any of the formatting/editing buttons (the ones that allow you to add formatting or a hyperlink, etc., to your post) when replying to a thread or making a new one. In other browsers, everything seems to work correctly. I am not sure if it is just my Opera settings or something else, but before the update, this problem did not exist. Any suggestions?


----------



## swift

*Mike*,

The clickable accented characters are missing in the forum *Français-Español*. I tried clearing my caché and pressed Ctrl + F5 but they're still missing.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao, Mike.
> 
> Ho notato una cosa che "prima della rivoluzione" non succedeva: mentre scrivo, posso decidere di selezionare l'ultima parola e trasformarla, per es., in italics/bold, ecc. Quando riprendo a scrivere, le _nuove parole_ vengono in italics/bold, ecc. Questo costringe a fermarsi e fare di nuovo la trasformazione in caratteri "normali".
> Naturalmente, anche se _cancello_ una parola in italics/bold, ecc., la _nuova parola_ che scrivo al posto di quella cancellata sarà in talics/bold, ecc. Pensi che si possa migliorare?
> 
> 
> Grazie per il bel lavoro.
> 
> GS



If I understand you correctly, the same thing happened in the previous version, and I would say is normal in word processors. One way out is to leave a blank space after the words, then select them but not the space, and apply the formatting you want. Another is to do the formating after having entered some more text; for example, apply the formatting after you have completed a paragraph.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Great!!! I was going to suggest something like this.


----------



## Hector9

It's just me or mkellog have just changed the font of the forum to the original one?

I feel it different..

Great!


----------



## Peterdg

I have strange results using the Advanced search:

When I enter search string habría gustado
Search type: posts
search titles only
search all open forums

Nothing else selected, I get as *only* result:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1236093&highlight=habr%C3%ADa+gustado

However, there is also this thread:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2203893

and the search does not give it to me as a result.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

The title of your second thread contains "me *hubiera* gustado", not "me *habría* gustado".


----------



## Peterdg

Oldy Nuts said:


> The title of your second thread contains "me *hubiera* gustado", not "me *habría* gustado".


The title of my second thread is:
me hubiera gustado vs me habría gustado
and *also* contains "habría gustado".


----------



## Peterdg

swift said:


> Peter:
> 
> Por favor lee este hilo y plantea allí tu pregunta si consideras que debe ser resuelto cuanto antes:
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1928235&highlight=accents+search


José,

This thread you are referring to is about linking to forum searches. This is not what this problem is about. This is the search engine that gives incomplete results.

The thing is this worked well before the update (I'm sure; I have done it hundreds (if not thousands) of times) so I'm pretty sure this has to do with the upgrade; hence, I posted this in this thread. Whether this needs to be resolved quickly is something I leave up to Mike. I just wanted to report it.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Peterdg said:


> The title of my second thread is:
> me hubiera gustado vs me habría gustado
> and *also* contains "habría gustado".



My fault, I didn't finish reading the title of the second; I apologize. In any case, the reason for the behaviour you observed must be related by accented vowels, as explained in swift's link (the title of your first thread contains "habria", with no accented _i_).


----------



## albertovidal

This is happening to me (perhaps to somebody else):
I don't receive WR messages from the threads where I've posted until I enter again to the forum and read some posts of those threads.
A couple of minutes later I receive 3, 4, or 10 WR messages notifying me that there have been more answers to the threads where I posted.


----------



## sdgraham

Forum rules pages say to report erring posts by clicking on the "red triangle," but the triangle icon for reporting posts is no longer red.


----------



## Mate

sdgraham said:


> Forum rules pages say to report erring posts by clicking on the "red triangle," but the triangle icon for reporting posts is no longer red.


It's not red and it is not where it used to be any more. And the whole problem can be described, in a nutshell, as lower visibility. We know. We are working on this. Thank you for bringing this up to our attention.


----------



## DearPrudence

Do I have problems with my eyesight? Do I need to see an eye doctor? Ok, the triangle has changed but I still see it red (with a white exclamation mark in it)!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



DearPrudence said:


> Do I have problems with my eyesight? Do I need to see an eye doctor? Ok, the triangle has changed but I still see it red (with a white exclamation mark in it)!


This is still red, but darker. But the previous one was not that red either... 
If you like to make a free eye examination and compare their visibility:


----------



## Michelvar

Hi,

I've got a problem with my "Tableau de bord utilisateur", it is not lasting long enough. For example, I answered this thread at 10:48 (my time), there has been another message at 10:53, it is now 12:51 and this thread is no more in my "tableau de bord".

I think, as WR is used round the world, threads may last at least 48 hours from last post in the "tableau de bord utilsateur", else it's no use.

EDIT : That's OK, I just found the "mes discussions" button which makes the job. Sorry.


----------



## DearPrudence

Tiens, Michel, d'ailleurs, moi c'est l'inverse, mes fils durent trop longtemps. Je suppose qu'il faut clearer le cache tout ça mais bon, j'en suis pas là encore ! )


----------



## Michelvar

DearPrudence said:


> Je suppose qu'il faut clearer le cache tout ça ....


Ha Ok, je n'avais pas pensé à cela, ça vient peut être du fait que je suis connecté sur le forum en même temps à partir de plusieurs ordinateurs, je ne me déconnecte pas en rentrant chez moi après le boulot...


----------



## Lopes

I don't know if this has yet been mentioned but the links on the bottom left site of the page to earlier threads all point to Comments and Suggestions, except for the Comments and Suggestions link itself. 

Oh, and this new look hurts my eyes.


----------



## DearPrudence

Yes, on the first day, we had a whole bunch of misplaced threads in C&S. It is getting better now but there are still a few glitches indeed.


----------



## fitter.happier

The WYSIWYG editor won't load for me on Google Chrome, I just get a blank text area. Can't type anything in it.
I (temporarily) got around the problem by using Firefox to report the issue.


----------



## farscape

Did something happen with the editing features (formatting, special characters, diacritics...) on mobile platforms (Apple)? Since the upgrade they don't show up anymore which takes the joy out of being mobile and posting on the forums.

f.


----------



## Hector9

fitter.happier said:


> The WYSIWYG editor won't load for me on Google Chrome, I just get a blank text area. Can't type anything in it.
> I (temporarily) got around the problem by using Firefox to report the issue.



Works perfect for me, Google chrome 12 stable.


----------



## NewdestinyX

farscape said:


> Did something happen with the editing features (formatting, special characters, diacritics...) on mobile platforms (Apple)? Since the upgrade they don't show up anymore which takes the joy out of being mobile and posting on the forums.
> 
> f.


I'm sorry gang for the ignorance - but what Apple iPhone app allows you to do this forum on it? Touch BBLite?


----------



## mkellogg

farscape said:


> Did something happen with the editing features (formatting, special characters, diacritics...) on mobile platforms (Apple)? Since the upgrade they don't show up anymore which takes the joy out of being mobile and posting on the forums.





Valvs said:


> In Opera, I cannot see any of the  formatting/editing buttons (the ones that allow you to add formatting or  a hyperlink, etc., to your post)


I understand that the new editor doesn't work with Apple mobile products or Opera, and it falls back to the "basic editor".  You might try upgrading to the latest version, but it might not help.  Hopefully, somebody is working on it for both browsers.



Peterdg said:


> I have strange results using the Advanced search:
> 
> When I enter search string habría gustado
> Search type: posts
> search titles only
> search all open forums


 I'm investigating this.  Thanks.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Hullo, everyone.

I don't Know if someone has aready mentioned the problem -- if so, please take no notice of this.

Among the "accented vowels" one can choose from when writing their post, I noticed that there is *capital* "O" with an *acute* accent but *no small letter* "o" with an *acute* accent.

Is there any reason for the choice? Or could the list be supplemented with the missing vowel?

Thank you very much.

GS


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Hullo, everyone.
> 
> I don't Know if someone has aready mentioned the problem -- if so, please take no notice of this.
> 
> Among the "accented vowels" one can choose from when writing their post, I noticed that there is *capital* "O" with an *acute* accent but *no small letter* "o" with an *acute* accent.
> 
> Is there any reason for the choice? Or could the list be supplemented with the missing vowel?
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> GS




I'm not getting the "accented vowels" button in the menu at all at the moment...


----------



## Peterdg

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Hullo, everyone.
> 
> I don't Know if someone has aready mentioned the problem -- if so, please take no notice of this.
> 
> Among the "accented vowels" one can choose from when writing their post, I noticed that there is *capital* "O" with an *acute* accent but *no small letter* "o" with an *acute* accent.
> 
> Is there any reason for the choice? Or could the list be supplemented with the missing vowel?
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> GS


I do have the "ó" in the list. (at least, I checked in Spanish-English grammar and Solo español). What forum are you talking about?



Oldy Nuts said:


> I'm not getting the "accented vowels" button in the menu at all at the moment...


Oldy Nuts,

I do have them. However, these accented characters are not available in all forums. Did you check in the Spanish forums? There, I do see them.


----------



## cyberpedant

As requested, I have included fairly complete information about my brand of English and until this morning it was published completely on each of my posts. Now this is all I can see:
					Native language
English USA, No [should read "Northeast, NYC"]


----------



## DearPrudence

cyberpedant said:


> As requested, I have included fairly complete information about my brand of English and until this morning it was published completely on each of my posts. Now this is all I can see:
> Native language
> English USA, No [should read "Northeast, NYC"]


It's funny, with IE at least, I can see:
Native language English USA, Northeast, NY
(they "Y" being a little clipped)


----------



## Patricita

Hi, 

I like this new version... thanks!

Question: Where can I find the "Lo más reciente" link (I don't remember the English verson of that hummm... "Latest Posts"?
I used that a lot and I can't find it!

thanks....


----------



## DearPrudence

Unfortunately you now have to go to "advanced search" to see the "New Posts" on the top-left-hand corner.
(but I'm happy to see I'm not the only one to use it: I really thought I was! )


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Peterdg said:


> I do have the "ó" in the list. (at least, I checked in Spanish-English grammar and Solo español). What forum are you talking about?
> 
> 
> Oldy Nuts,
> 
> I do have them. However, these accented characters are not available in all forums. Did you check in the Spanish forums? There, I do see them.



My mistake. Normally, I only visit the Spanish forums, so I fortgot this thread is not there, and I searched here for the accented characters. I do gent the button in the Spanish forums, and I do get "ó" in the list.


----------



## cyberpedant

DearPrudence said:


> It's funny, with IE at least, I can see:
> Native language English USA, Northeast, NY
> (they "Y" being a little clipped)



With Firefox, this is all I see of your ID at any text size:
					Join Date
Sep 2005
Native language
Fr - lower Nor

But when I pasted it the whole text was visible:
					Join DateSep 2005Native languageFr - lower Normandy


----------



## Oldy Nuts

This is what I see in Firefox 5.0.1/Mac OS 10.6.8:


----------



## Oldy Nuts

And this is in Explorer 9/Windows 7:


----------



## Parla

cyberpedant said:


> As requested, I have included fairly complete information about my brand of English and until this morning it was published completely on each of my posts. Now this is all I can see:
> Native language
> English USA, No [should read "Northeast, NYC"]


On my screen, your information reads "English USA, Northeast, N"

Actually, I think that's enough. The main problem has been with the people who just say "English", giving no indication whatever of type of English, part of world, etc.


----------



## swift

Hello Mike,I don't know whether this have being reported already but, when using some mobile devices, the forum editors -both the quick and the advanced mode- won't handle the spaces after the periods nor the bare lines separating the paragraphs. As a result, all the replies I post from my BlackBerry are wrapped up in a single line.While I'm not opposed to the use of _scripta continua_ in the ancient manuscripts of the Middle Ages , I believe it's not ideal for an online forum to be filled with these illegible posts.


----------



## LMorland

Good morning, Mike!  I just had a weird thing happen:  I was editing a post I'd already submitted (just adding or deleting some words), and when I finished my edit and resubmitted the post, suddenly _all the HTML code became visible! _  I tend to write with lots of _italics _and *boldface *and paragraph breaks [which turned into <br><br>] and the like, and so I ended up spending nearly 10 minutes deleting all the code.

It's an odd sort of bug, and so I understand that it may be a while before it's fixed.  Yet I feel it may be slightly related to the bug swift mentioned above.  (But what do I know?  )

PS:  Congratulations on getting our emoticons back to 'normal'!  Now I'll add my voice to the chorus of those who would like to increase their number....


----------



## broglet

Settings
Subscribed Threads with New Posts: (0) There are no subscribed threads to display in this folder for this time period.

______________________________________________________________________

The above message always appears when one clicks on 'settings' whether it is true or not


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



broglet said:


> [...] The above message always appears when one clicks on 'settings' whether it is true or not


Not for me (Firefox 5.0.1)!
(I suppose you've already cleaned up your cache...)


----------



## broglet

aha! well it didn't this time (for the first time since the happenings) .. and your supposition was ill-founded


----------



## Dexter_prog

Dexter_prog said:


> You should include an alternative skin. I'm on a 23" widescreen monitor (1920x1080p) and it is a pain in the has having to read from one end to the other. You should have both the 1080p version and a 768p version, for easier reading.


anyone?


----------



## cyberpedant

I also enjoy a 23" widescreen monitor. I simply "restore down" to a page width I like.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi, I just enabled the mobile style for testing. Please try it out on your mobile devices.

Editor problems - I personally can't do much about many of them. Hopefully, vBulletin, Apple and CKeditor (who built the editor) will fix these issues soon.
Dexter - Did you or anybody use the fixed-width style before?  I thought it was great, but I haven't heard of many people using it.  I'll see what I can do to set a maximum width in the near future.

I'll look into the remaining issues you all have raised (thanks!) on Monday.


----------



## Parla

Earlier, Mike, I mentioned s-l-o-w-n-e-s-s, and you said you were working on that. I find it's a little better, but still noticeably sluggish compared to the old version—in scrolling, in the appearance of the message box after clicking "Reply With Quote" (sometimes needing repeat clicking), in return to the main page.

One other annoyance I think no one else has mentioned: Color switches. You want to switch from default black type to, say, red, to insert a word: click on the color icon, a chart appears; you select red. Now a red patch shows at the colors icon and you insert your word. Later in your message, you decide to insert another red word. Old way, you just clicked on the still-up red. Not now. Now that causes the chart to reappear, and you have to select red again. Bit  of a nuisance.


----------



## Peterdg

Parla said:


> One other annoyance I think no one else has mentioned: Color switches. You want to switch from default black type to, say, red, to insert a word: click on the color icon, a chart appears; you select red. Now a red patch shows at the colors icon and you insert your word. Later in your message, you decide to insert another red word. Old way, you just clicked on the still-up red. Not now. Now that causes the chart to reappear, and you have to select red again. Bit of a nuisance.


Hi Parla,

I think I can solve that for you (I'm very proud of that). It depends on where you click on the button. If you click on the bold *A *in the button instead of on the down arrow on the same button, it works as before.


----------



## Dexter_prog

cyberpedant said:


> I also enjoy a 23" widescreen monitor. I simply "restore down" to a page width I like.


You mean by resizing the window's width? It's a pain as well as it is hard to center it right in the middle, plus it disrupts my workflow while browsing other sites (I would have to constantly go full size, resize, fullsize, resize). Quite impractical for me.


mkellogg said:


> Dexter - Did you or anybody use the fixed-width style before?  I thought  it was great, but I haven't heard of many people using it.  I'll see  what I can do to set a maximum width in the near future.


Hey, yeah, I was using the fixed style. The problem is that the text gets too long and paragraphs become too short. It is also kind of hard to move from one line to the other in long texts as one loses focus of the general paragraph view when going to the very end of the current line.

I also think you should reconsider the background color as light colors are quite tiring to the eyes (as lighter colors "absorb" greater amounts of light).

Please don't take my suggestions badly, I am talking on my years over different forums and these are some problems that I remember coming across, which were later fixed. I think that the new look of the site looks really good, though.


----------



## redgiant

mkellogg said:


> Hi, I just enabled the mobile style for testing. Please try it out on your mobile devices.



The style is pretty good on Android Opera~~


----------



## Parla

Peterdg said:


> Hi Parla,
> 
> I think I can solve that for you (I'm very proud of that). It depends on where you click on the button. If you click on the bold *A *in the button instead of on the down arrow on the same button, it works as before.


Thanks, Peter. I shall now try that. I'm about to insert a *bold blue* word. Let's see, now, if your advice works for me: blue should reappear here.

It did! It did!   Thank you! 

Okay, that solves that problem. But (and this part's for Mike): In order to reply with quote, I first clicked on that option as usual, whereupon I got a blank below Peter's message, with the reply box offscreen to the right somewhere (I could glimpse some of the option icons). Clicking again on reply w/quote resulted in a normal reply window. This has been happening  ever since The Change.


----------



## LMorland

mkellogg said:


> I'll look into the remaining issues you all have raised (thanks!) on Monday.


Dear Mike -- 

I can't really check out the mobile app until I get back to the States, but in the meantime I have one quibble (ooh!  my message just Auto-Saved -- love it!): I wish you would consider restoring the  button (now with maroon or brown background) to its former place.  When it was over to the right of the post number, I could ignore it, unless I wanted to use it.

Now it's "in my face" as I read through all the messages.  And with it comes a slight sense of alarm.  It's like having a negative tag on every single post.

Is it possible to fix this positioning?  (I realize that this would be a _very _low priority item for you, but maybe when you've resolved all the major problems, you could give it some consideration.)

Thanks so much in advance.

Laura


----------



## Blackman

Hi Mike,

since this forum is used by people all over the world, it would be nice to have an immediate, rough indication of the user's time, such as a moon to indicate it's nightime and a sun for daytime. 

I have to admit I didn't bother to read all the suggestions, it's possible that someone already suggested it...


----------



## broglet

Blackman said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> since this forum is used from people all over the world, it would be nice to have an immediate, rough indication of the user's time, such as a moon to indicate it's nightime and a sun for daytime.
> 
> I have to admit I didn't bother to read all the suggestions, it's possible that someone already suggested it...


I agree - and it would also be nice if it would play the user's national anthem and display their local windspeed and direction, visibility, cloud cover and air temperature and pressure adjusted to mean sea level


----------



## swift

Oh! And could the smileys wear the traditional hats of our regions? 

*Blackman*,

The current time in your zone is displayed at the bottom of every forum page:

All times are GMT {}. The time now is {}.


----------



## LMorland

Blackman said:


> ... it would be nice to have an immediate, rough indication of the user's time, such as a moon to indicate it's nightime and a sun for daytime.


Hmmm... maybe.  But doesn't _localisation _(that's what it's called on my interface) take care of that? For example, you are in Sardinia, so I know that you are in the same time zone as I am.

However, Mike, if you should institute this idea, why not simply link the user's _localisation_ to the time zone of that locality, and publish the time-zone appropriate time?  I'm not sure I like the idea of a _sun _and a _moon _-- I tend to work at night, often very late, and so that kind of label is not appropriate for me, anyway.


----------



## LMorland

swift said:


> *Blackman*, The current time in your zone is displayed at the bottom of every forum page.


Swift, I'm pretty sure that Blackman does not need WRF to tell him the time in his own time zone; he's interested in what time of day it is for other users!  (Or perhaps he wants us to know_ his _time zone, I dunno.)

Broglet, I like the idea of the national anthem playing (perhaps on mouse rollover?) -- you're already halfway there with your avatar!  

<<...>>

EDIT:  Oops, sorry Panjandrum, I forgot about the YouTube interdiction. (It was, just for the record, a link to a nice rendition of the British National Anthem, complete with lyrics.)  

Which reminds me, could you kindly direct me to a page where someone explains the rationale for this "no YouTube rule"?  It is the only WRF rule for which a justification eludes me.  (Unless perhaps it would be too time-consuming for the Mods to check and make sure that the video contains no scurrilous material?)


----------



## swift

It was a (bad) joke, Laura.

I'd be interested in the reason for such a feature to be implemented here. Is it really necessary?


----------



## LMorland

swift said:


> It was a (bad) joke, Laura.


Oh! I didn't get that it was a joke (which doesn't necessarily mean that it was bad). 


swift said:


> I'd be interested in the reason for such a feature to be implemented here. Is it really necessary?


Well, as I first responded (without, unfortunately, noticing yours and broglet's responses; the new system seems to take up a lot of empty space on my screen), I can't see the need, as long as people keep their _localisation _current. For example, you are in Costa Rica, and I have a vague memory that Central America is underneath the U.S. Central time zone, so I imagine that it is around 5:00 pm where you are.  That's 'good enough for government work', as the saying goes, don't you think? 

Now that I'm thinking about it, I actually got curious, so I typed "What time is it Costa Rica" into Google, and found out that it is actually 4:00 pm your time.  Took all of about eight seconds to find out.  So no, I don't think it's necessary.

On a different topic, it's nice to have our old smileys back, isn't it, even absent any regional headgear!


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Blackman said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> since this forum is used from people all over the world, it would be nice to have an immediate, rough indication of the user's time, such as a moon to indicate it's nightime and a sun for daytime.
> ...



I'm not sure I am following you. Do you mean the time at the location where the writer is? _My_ time is shown here:



If you mean the time at _each_ poster's location, couldn't that be considered as an invasion of their privacy by the all the too many who refuse to reveal anything but their native language? And for those who do say where they are (and you have to believe them), there are hundreds of sites where one can consult their time if one really needs that information (I normally don't), such as this one:

http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/


----------



## LMorland

Holà, Oldy Nuts !

I think that you may be suffering from the same problem as I did, because I responded to Blackman's suggestion without seeing what swift and broglet had written [our new version of vBulletin system has a lot of wasted space, at least on my computer, that prevents me from seeing what's on the page without adjusting my screen].

And I'm thinking that maybe you did the same thing, because what you wrote pretty much echoes what we said above. 

(Again, it's so nice that our emoticons have been restored to us! )


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Hello my dear Laura.

I did read all the previous messages. However, none of them mentions that the time of posting of each message is shown at the top of the message, in local time. Or that there are too many people who don't want to reveal where they are, so most probably they don't want that the times at their locations to be revealed either. So I don't think I was echoing previous posters.

I _may_ have echoed previous messages in questioning the utility of such a feature, whichever interpretation one gives to the request. But I think I was polite enough not to say so directly ...


----------



## Cagey

<< This thread is for of issues specific to the forum upgrade. 

Start a new thread to discuss other issues and suggestions.  (Search for existing threads first, please.) 

Cagey, moderator.  >>


----------



## swift

Hola:Sólo quiero probar el "mobile style".¿Sirvió?


----------



## swift

Mike, I just enabled the 'mobile style' for my BlackBerry and now I have two problems: 1) my messages are posted in a single line and 2) I can't disable the mobile style on my web browsers because I don't have access to the "general settings" page → http://www.diigo.com/item/image/p16s/nxis?size=o, so I'm literally confined to use the forums with this style. I thought that clearing my browsers's cache would help but it was unsuccessful.


----------



## swift

And there's a third problem—I can't edit my posts when using the mobile style. My quick solution to that was putting 'http://forum.wordreference.com/editpost.php?do=updatepost&postid=' in the navigation bar but it didn't work .  At least I can use this link: http://forum.wordreference.com/private.php to read and send my PM's, I'm glad to know that you didn't program a mobile site to keep me silent for a while!   (I'm currently using Firefox with the mobile style  )


----------



## Blackman

I use Utc time for work, be sure I know how to read it and what I'm talking about......and, as you correctly pointed out, I don't need WRF to know my time ( I have a wonderful wristwatch ).

What I meant is that beside the green/grey spot for online/offline, it would have been nice to have an IMMEDIATE, STRIKING graphic info, such as a moon and a sun, telling me: " Oh, it's nighttime in the place where this guy is writing from...", avoiding all the calculations...

Obviously, it would be available only for those who declared their main location. By the way, what's the time now down there? It's night or daytime?

As simple as that.



Oldy Nuts said:


> I'm not sure I am following you. Do you mean the time at the location where the writer is? _My_ time is shown here:View attachment 8327If you mean the time at _each_ poster's location, couldn't that be considered as an invasion of their privacy by the all the too many who refuse to reveal anything but their native language? And for those who do say where they are (and you have to believe them), there are hundreds of sites where one can consult their time if one really needs that information (I normally don't), such as this one:http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/


----------



## iosonolobo

No advanced editing icons for ipad.

"that's the way it is. I can't do anything about it"

Wow, I know this was a big upgrade and you probably have your hands full.  But have you tried contacting the people at vbulletin to see what they are doing about it? The world is changing. This is a big inconvenience for some of us. And it means good answers to people's questions are not getting posted.


----------



## Aserolf

Hi Mike  PLEASE, please! We *definitely* need the *New Posts *link on the *first page of Word Reference Forums*, please!
I don't like (not just me, but many) that I have to go to the Combined View forum so I can see the New Posts link.
Hope you can solve or add this to the new format, it will be very helpful for many of us... I'm pretty sure!
Thanks!


----------



## JamesM

Blackman said:


> I use Utc time for work, be sure I know how to read it and what I'm talking about......and, as you correctly pointed out, I don't need WRF to know my time ( I have a wonderful wristwatch ).
> 
> What I meant is that beside the green/grey spot for online/offline, it would have been nice to have an IMMEDIATE, STRIKING graphic info, such as a moon and a sun, telling me: " Oh, it's nighttime in the place where this guy is writing from...", avoiding all the calculations...
> 
> Obviously, it would be available only for those who declared their main location. By the way, what's the time now down there? It's night or daytime?
> 
> As simple as that.



The location is just a text field containing whatever the user wishes to write.  It can be something as vague as "a small cottage by the sea" or "at my desk".  It doesn't actually contain information that can be linked to a geographical location.  WordReference doesn't ask its members for that kind of information.


----------



## swift

Good morning Mike, and good morning everybody.

Well, I just found a way to switch to the "default style". As I reported earlier today, I got stuck on the mobile style after I changed the forum skin to try it out. There is a link that takes you back to the forum homepage and you can also choose the 'full site' using the link at the bottom of the page for the error message. That link won't restore the forum skin to the default style but it will redirect you to the 'default style' homepage. Now, I noticed there was a string /?styleid=-1 for the "full site" interface, so I thought that this could be the solution: all I had to do was to change the forum skin manually and then I would regain access to my control panel: /usercp.php/?styleid=-1. This attempt was successful but when I clicked the "General Settings" link, I was shown the same error message.

This is a known error, and most likely a bug, and there's an easy solution to this problem. All you have to do is manually put the following link address:

'http://forum.wordreference.com/usercp.php/?styleid=*2*'

Then you'll get access to the Settings, but you need to go to "General Settings" to change the skin back to the forum default.


----------



## Parla

There's no strike-out facility in the Quick Reply window. There was before, wasn't there? Anyway, it's needed. Could we have, please? 

(With the time-dragging difficulty I've been experiencing in bringing up a Reply With Quote window, now I often just copy & paste what I want to quote in a Quick Reply window.)


----------



## Copyright

Parla said:


> There's no strike-out facility in the Quick Reply window. There was before, wasn't there? Anyway, it's needed. Could we have, please?



It's never been there -- you've always had to click "Go Advanced." I doubt if there's anything that Mike can do about that -- it seems like a decision made by  vBulletin programmers.


----------



## Cagey

You can learn the code: [s]rhinoceros[/s] produces rhinoceros.

(For more codes, click the 	 		BB code  link at the bottom left of this page.)


----------



## iosonolobo

I'm not sure which version of vBulletin you upgraded to at WR forums, but over at the vBulletin website forums, it says they are running version 4.1.5.  It has all of the advanced features working for iPad users. So i have to imagine there is some programming "switch" you have to enable to make that work. 

As far as there being nothing you can do about it, apparently, that is not the way it is, after all.

I don't mean to be critical. Maintaining this and making the change-over upgrade has to be nerve wracking, I'm sure. Good luck.



iosonolobo said:


> No advanced editing icons for ipad.
> 
> "that's the way it is. I can't do anything about it"
> 
> Wow, I know this was a big upgrade and you probably have your hands full.  But have you tried contacting the people at vbulletin to see what they are doing about it? The world is changing. This is a big inconvenience for some of us. And it means good answers to people's questions are not getting posted.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Parla said:


> There's no strike-out facility in the Quick Reply window. There was before, wasn't there? Anyway, it's needed. Could we have, please?
> 
> (With the time-dragging difficulty I've been experiencing in bringing up a Reply With Quote window, now I often just copy & paste what I want to quote in a Quick Reply window.)



Just testing

Yes, it is still there in Advanced Mode:


And I have not experienced any difficulties in using Reply With Quote...


----------



## chamyto

I do not know if this has already been commented.

When I try to edit a post (more information,change words,correct ortography...) the place where I have to "rewrite" that sentence is blank.Everything has disappeared and I have to write everything (all the post) again.

Edit= With google chrome everything Ok.With explorer it does not work properly.


----------



## k-in-sc

I still can't get rid of links in pasted material. Is it not parsing them correctly or what? I've just been going to the HTML view and editing them out by hand, which is kind of a pain.
Edit: I went to "Edit Post" to see what you were talking about, chamyto, and my post opened fine. What browser are you using?


----------



## Cagey

One way to get rid of links in copied material:

Before you paste, click the A/A button on the upper left hand corner to turn off the formatting.  Then when you paste you will get text only, no formatting.  

On using the 'getting rid of links' button:
If simply put the cursor anywhere on the link, it will activate the "remove link" button, and you can undo the link. 
People have found that when you try to select the whole link with your mouse, it is very picky.  If you go anywhere past the link, it won't work.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I think in general we are in pretty good shape. There is still a lot that I want to change and fix, but I'm traveling this week and next. As a result, I don't have the time to do too much.


k-in-sc said:


> I still can't get rid of links in pasted material. Is it not parsing them correctly or what? I've just been going to the HTML view and editing them out by hand, which is kind of a pain.


Hi K.  I always paste to Notepad first, then copy it again to get rid of any fonts and links.


chamyto said:


> When I try to edit a post (more information,change words,correct ortography...) the place where I have to "rewrite" that sentence is blank.Everything has disappeared and I have to write everything (all the post) again.


 Try clearing your browser's cache or testing in another web browser.


iosonolobo said:


> I'm not sure which version of vBulletin you upgraded to at WR forums, but over at the vBulletin website forums, it says they are running version 4.1.5.  It has all of the advanced features working for iPad users. So i have to imagine there is some programming "switch" you have to enable to make that work.
> 
> As far as there being nothing you can do about it, apparently, that is not the way it is, after all.


 We are using 4.1.4. vBulletin is testing 4.1.5 Beta, which hasn't been released.  As I've said before, I think that the next version will fix a number of editor problems.


Aserolf said:


> Hi Mike  PLEASE, please! We *definitely* need the *New Posts *link on the *first page of Word Reference Forums*, please!
> I don't like (not just me, but many) that I have to go to the Combined View forum so I can see the New Posts link.
> Hope you can solve or add this to the new format, it will be very helpful for many of us... I'm pretty sure!
> Thanks!


Many of you?  Somehow I doubt that there are that many people who are interested in ALL posts in ALL languages.  What I recommend to the _few_ of you  is that you bookmark the "New posts" link from the Advanced Search page. As a bookmark, a modern browser will give you plenty of ways to quickly load the page, most of which are faster than using your mouse to click the link itself.


Blackman said:


> it would have been nice to have an IMMEDIATE, STRIKING graphic info, such as a moon and a sun, telling me: " Oh, it's nighttime in the place where this guy is writing from...", avoiding all the calculations...
> 
> As simple as that.


 Ha! Setting something like that up isn't so simple. Anyway, this thread is about problems with the new interface.  You are requesting a new feature, and I don't even want to think about new features at this time.


swift said:


> And there's a third problem—I can't edit my posts when using the mobile style. My quick solution to that was putting 'http://forum.wordreference.com/editpost.php?do=updatepost&postid=' in the navigation bar but it didn't work .  At least I can use this link: http://forum.wordreference.com/private.php to read and send my PM's, I'm glad to know that you didn't program a mobile site to keep me silent for a while!   (I'm currently using Firefox with the mobile style  )


 You can easily change back and forth between the mobile and the normal style with the options at the bottom of both screens. If you need to do something that is only in the normal style, then switch for a moment.



Parla said:


> In order to reply with quote, I first clicked on that option as usual, whereupon I got a blank below Peter's message, with the reply box offscreen to the right somewhere (I could glimpse some of the option icons). Clicking again on reply w/quote resulted in a normal reply window. This has been happening  ever since The Change.


 Try clearing your browser's cache or test the functionality in a different browser.


Parla said:


> Earlier, Mike, I mentioned s-l-o-w-n-e-s-s, and you said you were working on that. I find it's a little better, but still noticeably sluggish compared to the old version—in scrolling, in the appearance of the message box after clicking "Reply With Quote" (sometimes needing repeat clicking), in return to the main page.


Ah, that type of slowness. I've been working on the response time from the server.  If you find it sluggish after the page has loaded, then you might consider upgrading or changing your web browser. The latest versions of Firefox and Chrome claim to run JavaScript faster, and I think that is the root of your problem.  I don't know how old your computer is, but a newer computer (or more RAM) would probably help, too, but the newer browsers will probably be enough.

Mike


----------



## Dexter_prog

I've got a problem. I tried the mobile style and now I can't go back to the full style because it says that going to the forum settings is not available thru the mobile style :s

edit: nevermind, thanks swift!


----------



## mithrellas

Aserolf said:


> Hi Mike  PLEASE, please! We *definitely* need the *New Posts *link on the *first page of Word Reference Forums*, please!
> I don't like (not just me, but many) that I have to go to the Combined View forum so I can see the New Posts link.
> Hope you can solve or add this to the new format, it will be very helpful for many of us... I'm pretty sure!
> Thanks!



Couldn't agree more! 
I feel so dumb... I havn't been able to find the New posts link on the advanced search.  




mkellogg said:


> Hi everybody,
> Many of you?  Somehow I doubt that there are that many people who are interested in ALL posts in ALL languages.  What I recommend to the _few_ of you  is that you bookmark the "New posts" link from the Advanced Search page. As a bookmark, a modern browser will give you plenty of ways to quickly load the page, most of which are faster than using your mouse to click the link itself.



Mike, creo que somos más de los que crees y también que tiene más utilidad de la que piensas. 
Obviamente,  no creo que haya nadie que esté interesado en todos los idiomas pero,  como han apuntado otros foreros, sí en varios. 

A veces es más fácil  recurrir al botón de "nuevos posts" para ver si hay alguna novedad en  algún foro que te interese (sin tener que entrar de uno en uno). 

Hay idiomas en los que uno puede colaborar poco (por  nivel), por lo que habitualmente no entras en esos foros (en mi caso francés o alemán) pero con el botón nuevos posts, a veces ves una consulta en la que puedes aportar algo para ayudar. 

Por último están los foros culturales, de  sugerencia, congrat page... personalmente no entro en cada visita, así  que fácilmente se me puede pasar, por ejemplo una noticia importantísima  como es el 7º aniversario de WR, que he visto de casualidad al entrar  buscando este debate.  (a veces el botón de _new posts_ es un poco un "what's going on" button)

Un saludo.


----------



## Peterdg

mithrellas said:


> I feel so dumb... I havn't been able to find the New posts link on the advanced search.


See attached screen dump. I indicated where the "New Posts" button is in Advanced search.


----------



## mkellogg

Good news! vBulletin has released a new version and their list of bugs fixed lists a lot of familiar issues, especially for the editor.  I hope to upgrade the forums here tomorrow at some point. (No, I have no idea what time it will be, but it shouldn't take more that 30-45 minutes.)


----------



## Parla

I've had a weird experience on a PM. It could well have been some error of mine, but it's never happened before, and I've sent and received dozens (maybe hundreds) of PMs since joining WR last year, so it might be somehow related to The Change. 

It happened in a message I sent yesterday. The recipient reported that it was nearly unreadable. I checked my Sent Items folder—and indeed, it was weird. What I saw was the message marked up with what I guess was HTML coding (many notations in <brackets> like that); I'd never seen the like before.

Does anyone know how this might have happened? More important, can anyone advise how to prevent its happening again?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

mkellogg said:


> Good news! vBulletin has released a new version and their list of bugs fixed lists a lot of familiar issues, especially for the editor.  I hope to upgrade the forums here tomorrow at some point. (No, I have no idea what time it will be, but it shouldn't take more that 30-45 minutes.)



That's very good news indeed. And don't worry, we'll somehow manage to survive without the forums for an hour or so. Although it won't be easy...


----------



## mkellogg

OK, I've finished the upgrade.  Hopefully, this solves many of the issues with the editor.


----------



## cyberpedant

Hi Mike,
I still can't find the "New Posts" link which used to present all the fora on one page. I found it quite convenient because I visit several different fora and could always find unanswered threads easily. 
Thanks for what you've done. I like the new software.


----------



## mkellogg

The New Posts link is on the Advanced Search page for you to right-click and bookmark.


----------



## Charlie Parker

carog said:


> Hi all,
> Getting used to the new format, so far so good!
> 
> Just one thing, like Oldy Nuts I am missing the "accents" on the "Go Advanced" option!
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: they are back! Thank you!


Is there any chance of getting accent buttons for private messages? I have set my keyboard for French, so it's no problem when I'm using my own computer. When I'm visiting friends and have to use their computer I don't want to reconfigure their keyboard. It would be really useful to have them for pms as well.


----------



## mkellogg

Charlie Parker said:


> Is there any chance of getting accent buttons for private messages?


Hi Charlie.  We would like to do it, and plan to do it someday, but the implementation is a bit challenging.  Somehow I would need to give Cyrillic characters to those who want to type in Russian and French characters for those who want to type in French!


----------



## Charlie Parker

Thank you for answering so quickly Mike. I never thought of the demand for Cyrillic characters, but that makes perfect sense. It's not really that big a deal. I can always just open another window and use an online French keyboard. Lexilogos works great. If you could provide the accents at some point, that would be great.


----------



## cyberpedant

mkellogg said:


> Somehow I would need to give Cyrillic characters to those who want to type in Russian and French characters for those who want to type in French!



Would a link to the Lexilogos online keyboards be an acceptable work-around?


----------



## Charlie Parker

That's a great idea cyberpedant.


----------



## Parla

Does anyone have an answer to my question of two days ago (post #201)?


----------



## Doval

Parla said:


> I've had a weird experience on a PM. It could well have been some error of mine, but it's never happened before, and I've sent and received dozens (maybe hundreds) of PMs since joining WR last year, so it might be somehow related to The Change.
> 
> It happened in a message I sent yesterday. The recipient reported that it was nearly unreadable. I checked my Sent Items folder—and indeed, it was weird. What I saw was the message marked up with what I guess was HTML coding (many notations in <brackets> like that); I'd never seen the like before.
> 
> Does anyone know how this might have happened? More important, can anyone advise how to prevent its happening again?


Hi,

Sounds like you might be going to preview message then hitting your back button to continue editing.  The same thing happens to me.  My work-around:  I always copy what I've done so far before I attempt to preview a message or in any way navigate away from my current page.  That way I can simply paste it back and continue from where I left off, formatting intact.  Or, if you use Preview Message, do not hit your back button.  Finish your edits on that page.  Any attempt to navigate away from the page then back will cause the insertion of HTML code, as far as I can see.


----------



## JulianStuart

mkellogg said:


> OK, I've finished the upgrade.  Hopefully, this solves many of the issues with the editor.


Well, thanks for the hard work, Mike! My text entrY boxes on my iPad now have *all* the _style_ icons and returns create returns in the text.
However, trying to add colour to a highlighted word puts colour tags at the beginning of the whole message text and freezes the text entry process.  The addition of colour is not critical to me since the styles provide enough ability to add emphasis. I have yet to try to attach a link to a word but the iPad never made that easy anyway.


----------



## LMorland

Doval said:


> Any attempt to navigate away from the page then back will cause the insertion of HTML code, as far as I can see.


Yes, that's been my experience also, which I reported nearly a week ago.  (Your workaround idea is great, but let's hope it only needs to be a short-term solution!)

MIKE?  Do the changes to the editor that you just reported above take care of this problem as well?


----------



## mkellogg

LMorland said:


> Do the changes to the editor that you just reported above take care of this problem as well?


I really don't know exactly what the new version fixed just yet.  Are you saying that this problem still occurs for you?  If so, please tell me exactly what I need to do to replicate the problem.

I do know that I still see some HTML code such as <br> at times.  Maybe that is what you are referring to.  It certainly looks like a bug to me, and one that I doubt that I will be able to fix on my own.  We will have to wait for vBulletin to find a fix.


----------



## Doval

mkellogg said:


> I really don't know exactly what the new version fixed just yet. Are you saying that this problem still occurs for you? If so, please tell me exactly what I need to do to replicate the problem.
> 
> I do know that I still see some HTML code such as <br> at times. Maybe that is what you are referring to. It certainly looks like a bug to me, and one that I doubt that I will be able to fix on my own. We will have to wait for vBulletin to find a fix.


Yes, as of one minute ago, that bug is still alive and well. Goodluck with vBulletin! We're all pulling for you.

By the way, the effect is reproduced simply by "renewing" the page.  No need to actually navigate away from the page.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Does it work in firefox?
It did until thursday or friday, but now whenever I want to browse into the forums that's what I get :


> *Bad Request*Your browser sent a request that this server could not understand.
> Size of a request header field exceeds server limit.
> 
> 
> Cookie: __utma=222034447.1383263882.1734777337.1312122673.1312126591.1046; bblastvisit=1292947344; __utma=253024271.428495589.1293127269.1311463231.1311982485.247; llang=enesi; __utmz=222034447.1312126591.1046.106.utmcsr=google|utmccn=(organic)|utmcmd=organic|utmctr=bombero%20torero; bblastactivity=0; bbuserid=451268; bbpassword=2d8459682e8c42814afea504336c36de; __utmz=253024271.1311982485.247.125.utmcsr=google|utmccn=(organic)|utmcmd=organic|utmctr=boquer%C3%B3n; bb_lastvisit=1311154239; bb_lastactivity=0; rfcookie=/forumdisplay.php%3Ff%3D45%5ES%F3lo%20Espa%F1ol%7C/forumdisplay.php%3Ff%3D86%5ECulture%20Caf%E9%7C/forumdisplay.php%3Ff%3D22%5ESpanish-English%20Grammar%20/%20Gram%E1tica%20Espa%F1ol-Ingl%E9s%7C/forumdisplay.php%3Ff%3D83%5ESpanish-English%20Vocabulary%20/%20Vocabulario%20Espa%F1ol-Ingl%E9s%7C/forumdisplay.php%3Ff%3D14%5ESpecialized%20Terminology%7C/forumdisplay.php%3Ff%3D55%5EPortugu%EAs-Espa%F1ol; bb_userid=451268; bb_password=2d8459682e8c42814afea504336c36de; editor_height=qr%23202px; __utmc=222034447; vbulletin_multiquote=8618630; bb_; bb_forum_view=bfe9b69ce36377edef5a18894428b20d07fd5ca6a-3-%7Bi-45_i-1311261171_i-22_i-1311251893_i-86_i-1311517409_%7D; bbthread_lastview=5e610443deed44a84ac6dce68cb682a3de677867a-175-%7Bi-1904004_i-1297460900_i-2056729_i-1298556551_i-2059229_i-1297793065_i-2060647_i-1297628311_i-2061991_i-1297638101_i-2062043_i-1297635024_i-2060489_i-1297966574_i-2062880_i-1297709778_i-2062283_i-1297677015_i-280996_i-1297644777_i-2062966_i-1297712438_i-2062987_i-1297713507_i-2062993_i-1297713701_i-2063043_i-1297717756_i-2062992_i-1297876589_i-2063101_i-1297721646_i-2063105_i-1297722196_i-2063136_i-1297724413_i-2063141_i-1297724728_i-2060434_i-1297726170_i-2063263_i-1297780276_i-2063575_i-1297771225_i-2063799_i-1297784159_i-2063807_i-1297784080_i-2063841_i-1297785761_i-2063876_i-1297787894_i-2063871_i-1297809283_i-323373_i-1297789215_i-2063717_i-1297796245_i-2063917_i-1297798933_i-2064079_i-1297869358_i-2064929_i-1297873491_i-2064970_i-1297873649_i-2065031_i-1297893478_i-2064711_i-1297963512_i-2065139_i-1298052401_i-2065023_i-1297886063_i-2065200_i-1297886319_i-2065238_i-1297981185_i-2065057_i-1297896265_i-2065400_i-1297901741_i-1399134_i-1297958610_i-2065503_i-1297955673_i-2065625_i-1297978886_i-1379823_i-1297939930_i-247404_i-1297912790_i-2065683_i-1297939588_i-2066093_i-1297960377_i-2065588_i-1297962940_i-2066125_i-1297962042_i-2066081_i-1297961484_i-2066006_i-1297961928_i-2066112_i-1297962812_i-2066335_i-1297975792_i-2066346_i-1298148132_i-2066433_i-1297983125_i-2066442_i-1297983989_i-2066440_i-1297983763_i-525798_i-1298039606_i-2066956_i-1298037740_i-2066813_i-1298032133_i-1236363_i-1298040991_i-2066941_i-1298040132_i-2067067_i-1298045378_i-2066681_i-1298047060_i-2066477_i-1298047482_i-2067098_i-1298048155_i-562726_i-1298052490_i-545868_i-1298116795_i-2067197_i-1298054633_i-2067250_i-1298054563_i-2067253_i-1298054714_i-2067495_i-1298404797_i-2067672_i-1298117055_i-2067748_i-1298119125_i-2067790_i-1298127354_i-2067302_i-1298206821_i-2066884_i-1298171611_i-2067016_i-1298413413_i-2067996_i-1298139718_i-2067759_i-1298140438_i-2067963_i-1298146866_i-2068028_i-1298142462_i-889540_i-1298144156_i-525951_i-1298145211_i-2068074_i-1298179545_i-2068127_i-1298150840_i-2068130_i-1298153517_i-2068135_i-1298154999_i-2068182_i-1298156430_i-2068187_i-1298157695_i-1224449_i-1298157338_i-2068196_i-1298166226_i-2068118_i-1298156608_i-2068238_i-1298165664_i-2068241_i-1298166152_i-2068244_i-1298166182_i-2068250_i-1298166293_i-1949651_i-1298568325_i-2068381_i-1298391935_i-2068388_i-1298201101_i-2068479_i-1298202812_i-300457_i-1298205536_i-2066836_i-1298208294_i-2068660_i-1298219752_i-56325_i-1298261461_i-2068770_i-1298285863_i-2068566_i-1298230624_i-2068743_i-1298223230_i-2068441_i-1298223446_i-2068769_i-1298225868_i-2059376_i-1298227181_i-2068852_i-1298231364_i-2068505_i-1299190987_i-2068900_i-1298233307_i-2068918_i-1298237279_i-2068987_i-1298242970_i-2068998_i-1298241614_i-2068826_i-1298243443_i-2068546_i-1298247481_i-2069056_i-1298245187_i-2069508_i-1298305066_i-2069389_i-1298302531_i-2069196_i-1298301726_i-2069560_i-1298300521_i-2069534_i-1298299641_i-2069608_i-1298302160_i-2069659_i-1298304798_i-2069812_i-1298383659_i-2069915_i-1298325721_i-2069947_i-1298335036_i-1554412_i-1304884467_i-2069585_i-1298330167_i-2070091_i-1298330748_i-2070107_i-1298332190_i-2070120_i-1298332764_i-2070148_i-1298334798_i-2070173_i-1298337271_i-2070720_i-1298411439_i-2070805_i-1298410509_i-2070845_i-1298953557_i-2070693_i-1298395013_i-2070789_i-1298393313_i-2070626_i-1298394975_i-2070874_i-1298494077_i-2032021_i-1298396518_i-2070634_i-1298396657_i-2070891_i-1298474815_i-2065317_i-1298397548_i-2066379_i-1298397872_i-2070954_i-1298401798_i-2071008_i-1298403137_i-2071020_i-1298403610_i-2071130_i-1298410918_i-2071200_i-1298415824_i-2071210_i-1298416198_i-2071221_i-1298417129_i-2071227_i-1298416541_i-2071231_i-1298868808_i-1187779_i-1298467937_i-2071402_i-1298473392_i-2071472_i-1298477031_i-2071980_i-1298478273_i-2071496_i-1298495927_i-2071994_i-1298480097_i-2060842_i-1298479945_i-2071253_i-1298759119_i-2071493_i-1298497094_i-2071326_i-1298480958_i-1426137_i-1298481439_i-2071689_i-1298484927_i-2072047_i-1298565634_i-2072073_i-1298483848_i-2071523_i-1303892125_i-1684959_i-1298485312_%7D; bbforum_view=eeb2c696261eb1055e042b4d12809810c34ff1cba-3-%7Bi-45_i-1309865668_i-27_i-1301851621_i-86_i-1305661787_%7D; bbsessionhash=908a064adf11d48b779d721ebb12fa1c; bb_thread_lastview=faa333e79dc4bbbd2fdfea8a70c88eba6864ad8aa-113-%7Bi-2064711_i-1310682906_i-2204203_i-1311153266_i-2204105_i-1311149784_i-168130_i-1311114548_i-2201073_i-1311084878_i-2204258_i-1311249332_i-2204232_i-1311157742_i-2172910_i-1311887404_i-2203858_i-1311356285_i-557200_i-1311164235_i-2204459_i-1311165648_i-2201936_i-1311170841_i-2204526_i-1311176782_i-2204585_i-1311171787_i-2204635_i-1311176088_i-2204455_i-1311175893_i-2181040_i-1311269588_i-2204525_i-1311178541_i-2191671_i-1311179006_i-2153966_i-1311921178_i-306715_i-1311261397_i-2201187_i-1311243146_i-2205548_i-1311262569_i-2205572_i-1311261307_i-2204015_i-1311319641_i-2205178_i-1311273408_i-1384778_i-1311264573_i-2205663_i-1311265611_i-2205641_i-1311885493_i-2203849_i-1311275352_i-2205580_i-1311267434_i-2205681_i-1311267749_i-2204714_i-1311269675_i-2205662_i-1311272165_i-2205714_i-1311270809_i-2205760_i-1311273402_i-1482988_i-1311276724_i-2205891_i-1311285333_i-241573_i-1311322592_i-2202832_i-1311320358_i-2205956_i-1311292111_i-2206287_i-1311339138_i-2206365_i-1311606538_i-2206310_i-1311347711_i-2205873_i-1311348300_i-2206514_i-1311358162_i-2206466_i-1311351407_i-2206501_i-1311356078_i-2206331_i-1311354124_i-2206528_i-1311353992_i-2206565_i-1311361548_i-229290_i-1311357950_i-2161521_i-1311359921_i-2206592_i-1311360473_i-2206676_i-1311369614_i-2205738_i-1311371119_i-Apache/2.2.3 (CentOS) Server at forum.wordreference.com Port 80


----------



## iosonolobo

Good work, Mike.  The special editing buttons are now present on my iPad, both for quick reply and advanced mode. I can now format text, add links and nearly all the other things I could do on my laptop.  I don't see accented character set available, but that's not a problen with the iPad or iPhone. (I'm not sure if that was there in the last version with my iPad.)


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Adelaida, I have been using all the time Firefox on my Mac, and it works like a charm...


----------



## almostfreebird

I've been using Mozilla Firefox with Window7 and it works fine.


----------



## mkellogg

Doval said:


> Any attempt to navigate away from the page then back will cause the insertion of HTML code, as far as I can see.


I see this happening now.  I'll investigate.

Adelaida, you need to clear your cookies for WordReference. That should solve the problem.


----------



## Hector9

*mkellogg,* I have an issue when I go to *"My threads*" it's showing me over and over again the same topics which I have read previously.

Can you fix it? I mean, I have already watched them and they still appears on *bold blue *as if I were not watched them(but I did)

*HERE* it's the evidence (a picture showing the error)

*Note:* I use both Google Chrome and Firefox/Internet explorer and it happens the same. And this is not the first time this happens to me... (it didn't happen with the old version of WR forums, the 3.8 vBulletin version)


----------



## mithrellas

Peterdg said:


> See attached screen dump. I indicated where the "New Posts" button is in Advanced search.
> 
> 
> View attachment 8359



Thank you Peterdg!

Now I know where to find it...
In the Spanish version the button has been labeled as "lo más reciente"


----------



## Bloodsun

Hola, Mike. Acabo de notar algo (que tal vez está así desde la reforma, pero no me había percatado). Antes, cada vez que uno contestaba en un hilo, en su post (debajo del nombre de usuario) aparecía 
*Re: nombre del hilo*. 
Así en todos los santos posts de cada hilo. Y la verdad es que me servía para guiarme (me pasa a veces que abro tantos hilos que de pronto no sé cuál estoy contestando). Antes, el nombre del hilo lo teníamos presente en todo lo largo del hilo, ahora no. ¿Se entiende de lo que hablo?
Por las dudas pongo un par de imágenes:
Antes: 

Después: View attachment Despu

¿No hay forma de volver atrás en este detalle?

Gracias.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Bloosun, I think it is sufficiently clear, and I was thinking of posting the same request. Just in case: it would be nice to have the name of the thread in every message, as it was before. With long threads, now it usually becomes difficult to remember what exactly is the matter being discussed.


----------



## Hector9

no-one see my suggestions (bug reports)? *mkellog*? Are you there?


----------



## albertovidal

I Join *Bloodsun* and *Oldy nuts's* requests.
It's irksome to scroll to the top to know what's  the thread title you're about to answer.
Regards, Mike


----------



## cyberpedant

When using the "advanced" search to find the latest unanswered posts I get this message at the top right: "
Search took *0.20* seconds; generated 55 minute(s) ago. And indeed the latest results given are at least half an hour old. The "retarded" search we used to have was far more useful.


----------



## mkellogg

Hector9 said:


> *"My threads*" it's showing me over and over again the same topics which I have read previously.





cyberpedant said:


> And  indeed the latest results given are at least half an hour old.


Hector and CP, for some reason it is caching search results a little too much.  I think I have a solution, but it requires a lot of work and I probably won't get to it till next week.


Bloodsun said:


> Antes, el nombre del hilo lo teníamos presente en todo lo largo del hilo, ahora no.
> ¿No hay forma de volver atrás en este detalle?


 My objective was to reduce the amount of scrolling needed to read through a thread.  Have you noticed the thread title is on the browser's tab?  Having said that, it might be useful to have the title repeated near the Quick Reply box.


----------



## cyberpedant

Hi Mike,

Ask Hector9 if he's using Firefox 4. For whatever reason, I was getting the same results "same topics which I have read previously." When I downgraded to Firefox 3.6, the problem went away.


----------



## Hector9

Hi *cyberpedant*

I'm using Google Chrome 13 stable, and the same happens to me both with IE9 and Firefox 5 

P.S: Thanks *mkellog* for the answer


----------



## Bloodsun

mkellogg said:


> My objective was to reduce the amount of scrolling needed to read through a thread. *I was supposed that. But I think it had the opposed effect, because now we have to scroll up all the thread to remember the title.  *
> Have you noticed the thread title is on the browser's tab? *I´m no sure to understand what you mean. I only see the title in the top of the page.*
> Having said that, it might be useful to have the title repeated about the Quick Reply box. *That would be a great solution*



Thanks for the answer, Mike. 
Regards


----------



## farscape

Mobile user feedback: still no diacritical signs (accented characters) for iphone or ipad. All in all, quite a smooth upgrade, Mike  Thanks!

BR,


----------



## Peterdg

Bloodsun said:


> *I´m no sure to understand what you mean. I only see the title in the top of the page.*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the answer, Mike.
> Regards
Click to expand...

The title of the thread is in the top left corner of your browser window. Look at the attached image. I circled the thread title in red. I must admit, until Mike told us, I hadn't noticed it either


----------



## Bloodsun

Peterdg said:


> The title of the thread is in the top left corner of your browser window. Look at the attached image. I circled the thread title in red. I must admit, until Mike told us, I hadn't noticed it either
> 
> View attachment 8375


Ohhh. Now I see it. So obvius...


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Bloodsun, I think Mike means here



(Firefox/Mac) or here



(Explorer/Win7), although I didn't find an equivalent in Safari/Win7.


----------



## Bloodsun

Oldy Nuts, thanks, I´ve already seen it.
View attachment Sin t
Chrome, Win 7


----------



## mkellogg

farscape said:


> Mobile user feedback: still no diacritical signs (accented characters) for iphone or ipad.


 They aren't needed for those devices!  Hold the letter e down for a couple of seconds and it will show you some options like é, è and who knows what else.  Somebody recently noted that the lastest version of OS X has the same feature.  Oh, Romanian. I'm not sure you will get Romanian accented characters.  You might investigate to see if you can install the Romanian keyboard on your phone if holding the keys down don't give you enough accent choices.


----------



## broglet

mkellogg said:


> Have you noticed the thread title is on the browser's tab? *Having said that, it might be useful to have the title repeated near the Quick Reply box.*


Not just useful but very important indeed.  People go off the topic all too easily and the top of the screen is rather far away from our focus of interest.  Anything you can do to restore the thread title to its rightful place will be appreciated by one and all!


----------



## farscape

mkellogg said:


> They aren't needed for those devices!  Hold the letter e down for a couple of seconds and it will show you some options like é, è and who knows what else.  Somebody recently noted that the lastest version of OS X has the same feature.  Oh, Romanian. I'm not sure you will get Romanian accented characters.  You might investigate to see if you can install the Romanian keyboard on your phone if holding the keys down don't give you enough accent choices.



Brilliant, I installed the Romanian keyboard and now I get all the diacritical signs  Mulțumesc frumos, Mike!


----------



## cyberpedant

cyberpedant said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Ask Hector9 if he's using Firefox 4. For whatever reason, I was getting the same results "same topics which I have read previously." When I downgraded to Firefox 3.6, the problem went away.


 


Hector9 said:


> Hi *cyberpedant*
> 
> I'm using Google Chrome 13 stable, and the same happens to me both with IE9 and Firefox 5


Hi Hector9,
I'd be curious to know what happens if you return to Firefox 3.6 (which I've decided to stick with). 
Thanks,
cp


----------



## albertovidal

Hi, Mike
In the English-Spanish/Spanish-English forum page the "new thread/nuevo hilo" tag doesn't show up.
I've seen it in the English Only forum  + Abrir un nuevo hilo
How can I post a new thread in the aforementioned forum?
Thanks,
Alberto


----------



## Already-Seen

> In the English-Spanish/Spanish-English forum page the "new thread/nuevo hilo" tag doesn't show up.


 I can see it on this page: http://forum.wordreference.com/forumdisplay.php?f=83 '+ Post New Thread'

Added: http://forum.wordreference.com/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=83


----------



## albertovidal

Already-Seen said:


> I can see it on this page: http://forum.wordreference.com/forumdisplay.php?f=83 '+ Post New Thread'
> 
> Added: http://forum.wordreference.com/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=83



With your first link I can perfectly see +Abrir un nuevo hilo. I'm using Firefox 5.0 and when i enter the English-Spanish... forum the page is as follows:





Foro
Spanish-English / Español-Inglés
 

As you can see, nothing in between Home icon and forum title


----------



## Peterdg

albertovidal said:


> With your first link I can perfectly see +Abrir un nuevo hilo. I'm using Firefox 5.0 and when i enter the English-Spanish... forum the page is as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foro
> Spanish-English / Español-Inglés
> 
> As you can see, nothing in between Home icon and forum title


According to your links, you are in the overview page of several forums. You have to go into one of the forums: either Vocabulary or Grammar or Specialized terminology before you can open a thread.


----------



## albertovidal

Peterdg said:


> According to your links, you are in the overview page of several forums. You have to go into one of the forums: either Vocabulary or Grammar or Specialized terminology before you can open a thread.



Ok. Thanks a lot!.


----------



## k-in-sc

Still can't get rid of links in pasted material without going into the HTML editor.


----------



## 涼宮

(second time I write this) I have had this problem several times already. When I click on an emoticon to use it or I click on the special lettes like in the Polish forum, the forum gets frozen, I lose everything I wrote, the auto-save does not work sometimes and even copying the text does not work. It's like I never copied or wrote something. This did not happen before


----------



## Peterdg

I just noticed the link to "forum home" is back in the "Advanced search" page.

Thanks Mike!!!!!


----------



## k-in-sc

Peterdg said:


> The title of the thread is in the top left corner of your browser window. Look at the attached image. I circled the thread title in red. I must admit, until Mike told us, I hadn't noticed it either


That's only visible on the first screen of the page, which for me on this page is 19 screenloads away. The old way was much better.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

My dear K, this is what I see at the top of _this_ page:


----------



## Peterdg

k-in-sc said:


> That's only visible on the first screen of the page, which for me on this page is 19 screenloads away. The old way was much better.


I can't quite follow you. Whereever I am on the page, the title bar of the browser is always visible at the top of my screen (unless you work full screen with IE8, but then it reappears if you move the cursor to the top of the screen). Or am I missing something here?


----------



## k-in-sc

Not sure how you can see the top of the page from the bottom of the page, with 19 screens in between. I can't.
But at least the problem with delinking text seems to be fixed.


----------



## Peterdg

k-in-sc said:


> Not sure how you can see the top of the page from the bottom of the page, with 19 screens in between. I can't.
> But at least the problem with delinking text seems to be fixed.


K,

Look at the *image* I posted and look where the red ellipsis is. That is *not* at the top of the page but at the top of the browser window. If you scroll down on the page, the top of the browser window does not disappear from your screen. At least, with me, with IE8, it doesn't.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

K, I apologize for not reading carefully your previous message. However, this is what I see from down here (6 and not 19 screens form the top), with "forum upgrade progress - ... " always visible...


----------



## k-in-sc

That's good, but it doesn't show in Chrome. Not with a bunch of tabs open like I always have, anyway.


----------



## Bloodsun

¿Alguien me podría decir cuánto tiempo tiene uno para editar un _post_?

Gracias.


----------



## swift

24 hours, Bloodsun.


----------



## Bloodsun

swift said:


> 24 hours, Bloodsun.


Gracias, Swift.


----------



## Peterdg

Peterdg said:


> I have strange results using the Advanced search:
> 
> When I enter search string habría gustado
> Search type: posts
> search titles only
> search all open forums
> 
> Nothing else selected, I get as *only* result:
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1236093&highlight=habría+gustado
> 
> However, there is also this thread:
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2203893
> 
> and the search does not give it to me as a result.


This also works correctly again.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

I miss the information about received and sent private messages at the top of the pages. Having to scroll down to see it is not nice.


----------



## cyberpedant

On my "subscriptions" (My Threads) page, when I point to the name of the last poster, everyone, including myself, is reported to be "off line." 
http://forum.wordreference.com/subscription.php?do=viewsubscription&daysprune=-1&folderid=all
Not a major problem, but we used to get info about the number of replies in a scroll-over pop-up. I found this useful.


----------



## broglet

I miss easy access to accented characters - it now takes two clicks per character instead of one


----------



## sdgraham

(This might have been mentioned before, but this thread is now 14 pages long)

First-time users can now put Internet links in their messages rather than having a minimum number of posts before they can do so. ???


----------



## swift

I've been following this thread and no, nobody had mentioned that before. I sent a report two days ago when I detected a spammer who posted three links in his message.


----------



## sdgraham

Every thread I click on now (including this one) comes up with a headline at the top of the page saying "Thread Deleted" .... but it hasn't been. The "reply to" link works fine.

To wit:                                             + Reply to Thread                                                                       Results 1 to 7 of 7             


*Thread: Morning bird 
This thread has been deleted.*


----------



## Oldy Nuts

I confirm what sdgraham reports: I opened several threads, and all of them had the "This thread has been deleted" notice. None of them appears as deleted in the list, and the Reply buttons were there.

And please take away that new hideous pink background, or at least wash it down considerably!


----------



## albertovidal

Right! this pink background hurt my eyes!


----------



## albertovidal

Mike:
I don't know if this is happening to other people but it's happening to me.
I scarcely receive WR messages noticing me that a thread I'm in someone has posted a new answer.
However, when I log into the forum thread I've been taking part I can see a lot of people that posted in those threads.
Are WR messages being delayed for any reason?.
All other emails in my yahoo's mailbox are received in due time.
Thanks for your answer and regards,
Alberto


----------



## Oldy Nuts

False deleted thread warnings and ghastly pink background gone. Great.


----------



## broglet

it would be nice to have the old 'deleted character' function back again


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

broglet said:


> it would be nice to have the old 'deleted character' function back again


This one?  (in advanced mode)


----------



## broglet

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> This one?  (in advanced mode)


ah oui, merci - you're wrong right - but wasn't it in normal mode b4?


----------



## DearPrudence

As far as I can remember, you also needed to "Go Advanced" to have that option before.
If you can't be bothered, you can use those tags: [s][/ s]


----------



## Peterdg

DearPrudence said:


> As far as I can remember, you also needed to "Go Advanced" to have that option before.


Correct!!


----------



## Loob

broglet said:


> ah oui, merci - you're wrong right - but wasn't it in normal mode b4?


I think the difference is that when you hit the "Reply to Thread" button before, you were taken to the "Go Advanced" screen; now you're taken to the Quick Reply screen, which has almost everything the old "Go Advanced" screen had - except strikeout.


----------



## broglet

Loob said:


> I think the difference is that when you hit the "Reply to Thread" button before, you were taken to the "Go Advanced" screen; now you're taken to the Quick Reply screen, which has almost everything the old "Go Advanced" screen had - except strikeout.


thanks Loob, can you or anyone else think of anything about the new 'improved' system that is actually an improvement? to me it seems less attractive, less user-friendly and less logical. Perhaps less is more in architecture, as Mies van der Rohe famously said, but here less is definitely less.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

broglet said:


> thanks Loob, can you or anyone else think of anything about the new 'improved' system that is actually an improvement? to me it seems less attractive, less user-friendly and less logical. Perhaps less is more in architecture, as Mies van der Rohe famously said, but here less is definitely less.



If you take a look at the previous messages, you may notice that many perople have commented on features they find improved, and just a few think that "older is better".


----------



## broglet

Oldy Nuts said:


> If you take a look at the previous messages, you may notice that many perople have commented on features they find improved, and just a few think that "older is better".


Sorry Oldy, I think you are wrong.


----------



## Aoyama

Here I come to give my little grain of salt.
Mazel Tov for the new face but yes, some things don't seem to work properly.
At least some  (obnoxious) examples :
-when writing a PM, at the end, I have the stupid (and bad) idea to add a smiley, the whole PM freezes, the message "WR doesn't respond" appears and the text is lost because you must exit the page, and copying it is impossible
- roughly the same thing happens when writing a PM without puting a smiley, if you haven't put a title at the beginning (any link really ?)
- when posting on a thread, once the text is finished, the window "stay on the page, abandon the page" appears. If you disregard that, you lose your post.
- but sometimes that does not appear and you can easily post, just by clicking "post" (_why ?)
_- sometimes you want to edit a post, the thing freezes, you have to do it a few times, and sometimes some weird things happen, like a word appearing twice in the text (not your fault) and you can't correct it
I use Internet Explorer and W. 7.
 This being said, WR is a great site !


----------



## almostfreebird

I don't use Internet Explorer, it's vulnerable to adware/spyware. I use Mozilla Firefox(version 3.6 not 4: Newest version is not necessarily better than older version) and customize it to simplest look.



By the way, WR is a great site !


----------



## juandiego

There seems to be some problems with the editor and Opera (v11.50) which cause a cursor's irregular behaviour: it jumps to unexpected places after clicking on the enter key depending on some factors.


----------



## Peterdg

juandiego said:


> There seems to be some problems with the editor and Opera (v11.50) which cause a cursor's irregular behaviour: it jumps to unexpected places after clicking on the enter key depending on some factors.


Not only with Opera. It does the same thing with IE8.


----------



## albertovidal

Mike:
Apparently I'm not the only member with this problem (post #5)
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2214698&p=11135405#post11135405


----------



## Oldy Nuts

The missing emails problem seems to have started affecting me since about yesterday afternoo, but only partially. That is, I have noticed that a few emails have not made it here, but most do. I have not been able to find any pattern yet.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi everyone,



albertovidal said:


> Mike:
> Apparently I'm not the only member with this problem (post #5)
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2214698&p=11135405#post11135405


 Your email provider is delaying delivery for four hours according to messages I get. Maybe adding the WR email address to your contacts list will help. I'm not sure.


juandiego said:


> There seems to be some problems with the editor and Opera (v11.50) which cause a cursor's irregular behaviour: it jumps to unexpected places after clicking on the enter key depending on some factors.





Aoyama said:


> Here I come to give my little grain of salt.


JuanDiego and Aoyama, first try clearing your browser's cache.
Aoyama, test a different web browser and consider using a newer version of IE. I'm not sure if it will help, but it might.

I'm going to get back to making little changes here and there, and if something happens like the whole site turning pink again, you will know that I've made some mistake...

Mike


----------



## juandiego

Peterdg said:


> Not only with Opera. It does the same thing with IE8.


Hi, Peter.
It's worse using Opera, though. I have been able to reproduce some of those bugs with IE9 —basically around emoticons— but with Opera there are more little bugs. A new one I've just detected is that it's almost impossible to finish and edition action (bold, cursive, colour, size, etc) by clicking again to unselect it; better to write in plain text style and to edit later.

Thanks for your input, Mike.
Anyway, nothing has changed. It seems that they are aware of those bugs with Opera on the vBulletin forum.


----------



## Peterdg

I still have a problem with the search engine (today; yesterday it worked; I then found what I was looking for)

I go to "Advanced search" and just enter the word: Bruyne in the search field; all the rest is left at the default values. When I do that, I get 7 threads as the search result. I knew there must be more because I know I had used that word in a post and my thread was not in the search results. So, I did some investigation and found the following:

Advanced search generates the following search command):

http://forum.wordreference.com/search.php?query=Bruyne&do=process&titleonly=0&searchdate=0&beforeafter=after&contenttypeid=1&sortby=dateline&order=descending&sortorder=descending&saveprefs=1&searchfromtype=vBForum%3APost&showposts=0&starteronly=0&nocache=1&searchthreadid=0&forumchoice[]=&childforums=1&replyless=0&type[]=1


When I add the green part (that is not in the original search command) and delete the red parts, I suddenly get 11 results, including the thread where I myself used the word "Bruyne" and that is missing from the search results generated by "Advanced search".


----------



## mkellogg

Peter, I'm testing a new method of working the search. I'm not too happy with it and I'll probably revert to the old one tonight.
EDIT: I just changed it back.


----------



## Peterdg

Thanks Mike. No problem! I just wanted to let you know.

EDIT: Advanced search again works as before (It finds may "Bruyne" back) Thanks again.
Peter


----------



## juandiego

Hi all.

I can't tell whether this is related to the forum upgrade but I'm having many many problems lately trying to connect with Wordreference Forums. Sometimes it connects quickly and downloads the full page in a few seconds; sometimes it starts downloading the page properly but gets blocked or takes many minutes to complete it; and even sometimes directly fails to download anything and an error message appears for the page.

It's not related to the web browser because the same happens either with Opera, IE9 and Chrome. The IE9 connection diagnosis tool states that it detects the WR server but this doesn't have a response to connection attempts via port 80 probably due to a security or firewall guideline of the remote server.

Neither it's related to my Internet connection because I can surf perfectly other webs while this happens with WR.

I'm quite lost with this issue. Any idea to solve it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Hola juandiego,

I have observed variable speeds (not measured), but no objectionable slowdowns, and no connection failure so far.


----------



## k-in-sc

I'm still having trouble clearing formatting in pasted text, especially . And I would like to have strikeout on the first reply screen too.


----------



## Cagey

k-in-sc said:


> I'm still having trouble clearing formatting in pasted text, especially . And I would like to have strikeout on the first reply screen too.


Have you tried using the left hand button to turn the formatting off _before_ you paste the text?  You can turn it on again after you have pasted. That should do the trick until a more elegant solution comes along.


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, that seems to work, thanks!


----------



## Aoyama

Back again.
I can't edit my posts.
Everytime I edit a post (and even when the message "saved" appears), a window opens and says "WR does not respond", then it asks to close the window and the edited content is lost. I tried 7 times with my last attempt, NONE worked. A bit obnoxious. I use Explorer, which may be responsible, but that was never the case before (it is , with the new version).
Keep up the good job !


----------



## mkellogg

juandiego said:


> I'm having many many problems lately trying to connect with Wordreference Forums. Sometimes it connects quickly and downloads the full page in a few seconds; sometimes it starts downloading the page properly but gets blocked or takes many minutes to complete it; and even sometimes directly fails to download anything and an error message appears for the page.
> 
> It's not related to the web browser because the same happens either with Opera, IE9 and Chrome.


Juandiego, this sounds like a network connectivity problem, especially since it seems to only be affecting you.  I hope it has gotten better.



Aoyama said:


> I can't edit my posts... I use Explorer, which may be responsible, but that was never the case before (it is , with the new version).


I have been hearing some reports of problems editing posts with Internet Explorer 7.  there isn't much I can do other than to suggest that you use another browser such as  Firefox or Chrome when you have to edit posts.  Upgrading to Internet Explorer 9 might fix the issue, too.

Mike


----------



## George French

Aoyama said:


> Back again.
> I can't edit my posts.
> Everytime I edit a post (and even when the message "saved" appears), a window opens and says "WR does not respond", then it asks to close the window and the edited content is lost. I tried 7 times with my last attempt, NONE worked. A bit obnoxious. I use Explorer, which may be responsible, but that was never the case before (it is , with the new version).
> Keep up the good job !



I've had lots of similar problems especially with *quick reply*. I no longer used quick reply *only advanced*. There seem to be fewer problems with advanced. Nevertheless, I can't remember having any technical problems with the old version...

I use Microsoft's IE9.

GF..

Unfortuately we were told that we could no longer continue with the old system. It's called progress and *REALITY*... These sorts of problems generally get solved..... eventually..

I have seen many worse upgrades of software....


----------



## Aoyama

> I use Microsoft's IE9.


I do too ...


----------



## juandiego

mkellogg said:


> Juandiego, this sounds like a network connectivity problem, especially since it seems to only be affecting you.  I hope it has gotten better.
> Mike


Mysteriously, it's now solved by itself, Mike. I didn't change anything.
Since four days ago I'm not having this issue any more.


----------



## Wordsmyth

Hello Mike,

I'm seeing a problem that I don't remember having before the upgrade, though no-one else has raised it in this thread ... so I wonder if it's related to my WR settings? (My browser is Chrome 13.0.782.215).

The "*contains unread posts*" markers (*thread title in bold*, plus the *specific icon*) seem to apply only to threads with activity in the previous *two hours!

*This means that, in 'My Threads' (Subscriptions), I can no longer see which subscribed threads have unread posts. That leaves only e-mail notification, which is indispensable but not always instant and not as easy for a retrospective check.

Of lesser importance, though useful, was the ability to see which recent threads I had read in the main forum thread-listings.

*Is it possible to lengthen the period to which these markers apply?* I seem to remember it being at least several days, maybe longer, before.

Many thanks for all your hard work

Ws


----------



## Oldy Nuts

I had already proposed this, but seems to have passed unnoticed, so I am posting it again but in more detail.

The number of PMs one is allowed to keep in the box (100) is very low, so it is easy to reach the limit. In this new version, the information on the number of posts one has stored has been moved to the bottom of the page, in a box called Folder Controls. Could we please have this box at the top of the page? It is a waste of time to have to scroll down to see this information.


----------



## k-in-sc

I didn't even notice that Folder Controls thing way down there. I was going to say the same thing, that it's too hard to keep track of the total number of messages now. At least now I know where to look


----------



## Oldy Nuts

K, I knew we were bound to agree on something at some time...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



Oldy Nuts said:


> [...] In this new version, the information on the number of posts one has stored has been moved to the bottom of the page, in a box called Folder Controls. Could we please have this box at the top of the page? [...]


+1!  
(I know a lot of people reaching the limit very often because of the (in)visibility of this information...)


----------



## Michelvar

Oldy Nuts said:


> The number of PMs one is allowed to keep in the box (100) is very low, so it is easy to reach the limit. In this new version, the information on the number of posts one has stored has been moved to the bottom of the page, in a box called Folder Controls. Could we please have this box at the top of the page? It is a waste of time to have to scroll down to see this information.


Same for me., if it is possible to change this, it would be great. Not really for the waste of time, but because if you don't keep this in mind, you reach the limit quite fast without noticing it.


----------



## erbp

mkellogg said:


> Peter, I'm testing a new method of working the search. I'm not too happy with it and I'll probably revert to the old one tonight.
> EDIT: I just changed it back.Last edited by mkellogg; 15th August 2011 at 08:31 PM.



Hi Mike
*Thank you for all your work.
*I've been absent from the forum these last months and I figure up I'm not the only one who is trying to understand how the forum's Search engine is working now.
I think it will help us if you make it clear which is the "old one" you "changed back" to (as you have written on the EDIT of message #289 of this thread.)
In other words I think it will help us to better understand what's going on if you let us know the date (or dates) when the "old one" started working, and the date (or dates) in which it stopped working.
May be if we can identify (giving a name?) the different Search Engines (SE) the forum has used since its beginning, it will be easier for us (the users) and you (the head of the forum) to find the way to assemble the best SE that can be brought together.
Personally, I prefer the "old one". But I don't know if my "old one" is your "old one". Get it?
*Thanks again for all your work*.
Best regards
erbp


----------



## Nicomon

Hello,

I don't know exactly when it happened... but I just noticed about PMs that :

1.  The information on the number of posts stored now appears both on top and at the bottom
2.  It would seem that the quantity allowed has doubled to 200.


----------



## mkellogg

erbp said:


> I think it will help us if you make it clear which is the "old one" you "changed back" to (as you have written on the EDIT of message #289 of this thread.)


Hi erbp,
Well, there have been three search engine infrastructures lately:
1. The one from before the upgrade. - It worked great, but isn't an option for us now.
2. The one from after the upgrade, that we are using now.
3. One that I put on for a single day around message #289.

We are on #2 right now   It is working for the most part, but I'm still trying to figure out how to turn off saves searches. Right now, if you search for something, and repeat the same search 50 minutes later, you get stale information. (You get the exact same search results even if there are new posts that match.)

And I'm talking about the forum search here, not the dictionary search.


----------



## swift

Nicomon said:


> 2.  It would seem that the quantity allowed has doubled to 200.


That's not fair—I would have kept about a dozen of PMs if that change had been made two weeks ago. 

(I'm just kidding.)

I second Nicole.  

Thank you, Mike.


----------



## erbp

Thanks Mike!!
This 





mkellogg said:


> Well, there have been three search engine infrastructures lately:
> 1. The one from before the upgrade. - It worked great, but isn't an option for us now.
> 2. The one from after the upgrade, that we are using now.
> 3. One that I put on for a single day around message #289.
> 
> We are on #2 right now  It is working for the most part, but I'm still trying to figure out how to turn off saves searches. Right now, if you search for something, and repeat the same search 50 minutes later, you get stale information. (You get the exact same search results even if there are new posts that match.)
> 
> And I'm talking about the forum search here, not the dictionary search.



is a very useful tip!!
erbp


----------



## k-in-sc

Thanks for the fixes to the PMs. I look forward to maxing out the new limit


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Number of PMs at the top of the page!!! And a new 200 limit!!! Thanks a lot.


----------



## Wordsmyth

My thanks, too, for the PM improvements.

Ws


----------



## Aoyama

Me again (and again) . I still have that obnoxious problem : when correcting a post, after finishing it, the thing is supposed to be "auto saved" (what does that mean ?) but in fact, 9 times out of 10 I get a window saying "word reference doesn't answer", "restore the page ?", whatever I do the corrected post will be lost, I can't even copy it. As I said above, this happens 9 times out of 10 ... Once again, I use IE 9 (but works OK for other things).


----------



## Bloodsun

Recién tuve un tildadazo marca WR. ¿Me pasó sólo a mí o a alguien más? No me dejaba entrar a WR, e incluso en un momento me apareció un cartelito diciéndome que yo había sido banneada por "ninguna razón", y en fecha "never"  Muy extraño. Aquí la prueba:


Ahora al fin pude entrar, pero me asusté un poquito. ¿Será cosa de mi navegador? (todas las demás páginas nadaban bien)


----------



## swift

Andá date un paseíto por el hilo que yo abrí ¡hace una hora! en este mismo foro.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Bloodsun said:


> Recién tuve un tildadazo marca WR. ¿Me pasó sólo a mí o a alguien más? No me dejaba entrar a WR, e incluso en un momento me apareció un cartelito diciéndome que yo había sido banneada por "ninguna razón", y en fecha "never"  Muy extraño.
> ...



A mí también me pasó, y no pude publicar un  mensaje en 3 intentos.


----------



## swift

Sólo por si acaso... http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2232289


----------



## Oldy Nuts

swift said:


> Andá date un paseíto por el hilo que yo abrí ¡hace una hora! en este mismo foro.



Sería más fácil hacerlo si dieras el enlace...


----------



## k-in-sc

Haha, I thought I had finally been banned for real!

You have been banned for the following reason:
No reason was specified.
Date the ban will be lifted: Never


----------



## Bloodsun

k-in-sc said:


> Haha, I thought I had finally been banned for real!


 Yo pensé lo mismo. ¡Y hasta intenté recordar algún off topic demasiado grave!


----------



## LMorland

Aoyama said:


> Me again (and again) . I still have that obnoxious problem : when correcting a post, after finishing it [...] 9 times out of 10 I get a window saying "word reference doesn't answer", "restore the page ?", whatever I do the corrected post will be lost, I can't even copy it.


I feel terribly sorry for you, Aoyama!  And I thought about you when I corrected a post earlier today, but it worked fine for me.  (I just still sometimes have the annoying problem of 'visible HTML code' when correcting posts.)

I use Firefox 3.6.20, by the way.

And as for being _banned_, I received the same message as Bloodsun (post 316) earlier today!  

What gives, Mike?


----------



## DearPrudence

LMorland said:


> And as for being _banned_, I received the same message as Bloodsun (post 316) earlier today!
> 
> What gives, Mike?


A lot of people experienced it:
Is this happening to someone else? 
My guess is that it was done so that you would behave for a couple of months, for fear of being banned for real


----------



## LMorland

Merci, DP, for the update, and especially the link.   Here's Mike's reply to the problem, posted 4 or 5 hours ago.


----------



## Aoyama

LMorland said:


> I feel terribly sorry for you, Aoyama!  And I thought about you when I corrected a post earlier today, but it worked fine for me.  (I just still sometimes have the annoying problem of 'visible HTML code' when correcting posts.)


thank you so much for feeling sorry for me. Some consolation ... If you want to hear some more (but I mentionned that already), when I post, I get the window "want to stay / want to leave", if I don't answer, the post gets lost. Sometimes though the post gets through without this window opening.


----------



## Wordsmyth

Mike, I hesitated over adding a 327th post here or starting a new thread; but I'll assume that you're still monitoring this one for new problems.

*Formatting scrambled by copy/paste* :  If I copy or cut some text within a post I'm writing, then paste it elsewhere in the same post, the formatting (particularly italics & colour) often suffers bizarre and seemingly random changes. Sometimes italics go to normal font, sometimes vice versa; sometimes colour disappears, sometimes the whole text goes to the colour initially used for just one word.

It's not the end of the world, but it's somewhat tedious and time-consuming to undo/redo the formatting — particularly in several lines of text (I often use cut & paste to re-order sentences or paragraphs in a post).

Don't know whether it's something fixable or maybe a vBulletin bug, and probably not the most pressing of your issues right now, but if you could take a look when you have time ...

Thanks

Ws


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Mike, sorry, but:

1. Site is extremely slow right now.
2. Email announcing reply to subscribed thread no longer includes the text of the message. It was very nice to have it...
3. I have just received two emails announcing the same reply; there is a 5 minutes interval between them (this could be related with my 5 minute interval for auto checking for new mail).


----------



## albertovidal

Oldy Nuts said:


> Mike, sorry, but:
> 
> 1. Site is extremely slow right now.
> 2. Email announcing reply to subscribed thread no longer includes the text of the message. It was very nice to have it...
> 3. I have just received two emails announcing the same reply; there is a 5 minutes interval between them (this could be related with my 5 minute interval for auto checking for new mail).



Exactly the same happens to me since yesterday afternoon!


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Speed back to normal now. No further duplicate messages so far.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

And I miss very much the text of the messages in the notification emails; they were really time saving for me.

Some minutes ago I received a notification of a new reply in a thread of July, here:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2194215&goto=newpost

However, nothing has been posted there since July, and there are no deleted messages either. I hadn't seen this before.

???????????


----------



## DearPrudence

It was spam... Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Thanks for explaining, Prudence. We see so little spam around here that one tends to forget about it...


----------



## DearPrudence

(wow, happy you say this because WR is regularly spammed indeed )


----------



## cyberpedant

Thanks to the "report post" function and the vigilance of fellow foreros, most spam gets deleted almost immediately.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

That's why I said that we *see* so little spam, not that it isn't received. It was a (perhaps too much) hidden compliment to all the team.


----------



## Gavril

I recently tried to make a post to WR using the native browser on my Blackberry phone. When the post was published, I noticed that all the paragraph breaks had been deleted. When I tried fixing the post through the "edit" function, the paragraphs disappeared every time (I tried at least twice). Does anyone know how to resolve this issue? Thanks


----------



## swift

I browse the forums on my BB too, Gavril, and I'm sorry to have bad news for you: BB are unsupported.


----------



## Gavril

swift said:


> I browse the forums on my BB too, Gavril, and I'm sorry to have bad news for you: BB are unsupported.



Well, they're supported enough that I can make posts using their browser. I don't usually post to the forums on my BB, but before the recent upgrades, I don't recall there being the same problems with paragraph deletion.

Isn't there a formatting tool I can use (maybe an HTML code I can type in) to ensure paragraphs don't get deleted?


----------



## Silver

Dear Mike,I am in mainland China and now I can't use the dictionary, nor can I use the forum.The speed of logging in this website becomes very slow.I'm using a proxy server to help me.Can you also let me know why I can't use the forum currently?


----------



## mkellogg

Wordsmyth said:


> *Formatting scrambled by copy/paste*


 Sorry WS, there isn't much I can do about these editor issues other than to wait for vBulletin to fix them.



Gavril said:


> I recently tried to make a post to WR using the native browser on my Blackberry phone.


vBulletin is coming out with some updates to the mobile experience in the next version (4.1.6).  I hope this will solve these problems.  We should have it within the month.



Silverobama said:


> Dear Mike,I am in mainland China and now I can't use the dictionary, nor can I use the forum.


I don't know why it would be inaccessible in China.  I checked a site that tells me if there is any block in place, and everything looked fine. Looking at my statistics, the site is still getting plenty of visitors from China.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Mike, and what about replacing the text of messages in emails announcing new posts in subscribed threads?


----------



## mkellogg

Oldy Nuts said:


> what about replacing the text of messages in emails announcing new posts in subscribed threads?


Sorry, there is nothing I can do.  It was too problematic.


----------



## LMorland

mkellogg said:


> In response to *Silverobama*
> 
> 
> _Dear Mike, I am in mainland China and now I can't use the dictionary, nor can I use the forum._​ I don't know why it would be inaccessible in China.  I checked a site that tells me if there is any block in place, and everything looked fine. Looking at my statistics, the site is still getting plenty of visitors from China.


Well, if Silverobama posted that message himself, he was _ipso facto_ able to post on the Forum!


----------



## mkellogg

Silverobama was using a VPN to post that, to get around the normal "problems".


----------



## Oldy Nuts

mkellogg said:


> Sorry, there is nothing I can do.  It was too problematic.



Pity. It was quite a time saver for me and at least for a couple of other participants who have posted in this thread...


----------



## mkellogg

I liked it, too.


----------



## Wordsmyth

mkellogg said:


> Sorry WS, there isn't much I can do about these editor issues other than to wait for vBulletin to fix them.



OK, Mike, I suspected that was it. Thanks for your reply anyway.

Ws


----------



## swift

*New!

*I just noticed a new functionality in the forum search. When you search the latest threads started by a forum member, you'll see a small 'magnifying glass' icon allows you to search posts in that thread. 

http://www.diigo.com/item/image/p16s/7p5d?size=o


----------



## DearPrudence

Also the same for the New Posts. I don't quite see what is the point but...


----------



## jann

swift said:


> I just noticed a new functionality in the forum search. When you search the latest threads started by a forum member, you'll see a small 'magnifying glass' icon allows you to search posts in that thread.


 


DearPrudence said:


> Also the same for the New Posts. I don't quite see what is the point but...


Both are side effects of the real benefit, I believe... 

Searches "for threads" and searches with results displayed "as threads" return a list of thread titles.  When you click a thread result in the list, you still have to find your search word  somewhere within the thread.  If the thread has only a couple of  posts, you don't even notice the issue.  If the thread has >10 posts,  you probably end up using Ctrl+F to locate your keyword (no big deal).   But if the thread is more than a page long, it's a huge pain to find the relevant post.

The magnifying glass search solves this problem by locating the relevant post(s) within a given thread result that met your search criteria. 

(Thanks, Mike!!)


----------



## Jim2996

Probably for your list of minor things to do:

The FAQ about moderators says:

_How can the WRF community help the moderator team?_
All members are encouraged to direct moderators to any post or thread that needs attention. Just click on the red triangle   in the upper right-hand corner of the post you wish to report. 


However, I can't find any red triangle anywhere.  
Maybe you are planning to add them.
Maybe you haven't gotten to the documentation yet.  <====
Whatever, just thought you might want to know.

Update:  I found it, but it is on the left, at the bottom.   <====

And I see notice the two (surprisingly) quick replies. Thanks.


----------



## Peterdg

Under every post, on the line that says "Reply, Reply With Quote", on the very left hand side, there is a small (dark) red triangle. That's the one that is meant. The icon and its position have changed since the forum upgrade, but it's there.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Jim, the triangle is at the lower left, in the "Reply" bar. It got smaller, it's no longer red, and has no label except when you hover over it, but is is there. It _would_ be a good thing to make it red and more prominent, and to change the text in that FAQ...


----------



## Oldy Nuts

The forums hve been extremely slow to load for some hours now. This is not happening with other sites.


----------



## albertovidal

Independently of the day's time it also happened to me lasst 3 or 4 days.
It's like forum server was not available.


----------



## mayabee

Hello, 

Thank you for the upgrade and new design, I really like it
Also... Help!!! Sorry to bother you, but I've received an e-mail saying there is a new message in a thread I've subscribed to, but when I  click on the link, I see only the 4 oldest messages in that thread. Last time I looked at it, there were at least 5 more messages. I've really tried to understand....
Thanks for your help


----------



## jann

It's unlikely that this has anything to do with the forum upgrade.  It's possible that someone posted spam in the thread, and that the moderators deleted it... or that someone posted a message that belonged in a separate thread, and the moderators transferred it.

If you'd like me to investigate further, please either report the thread in question by clicking on the red triangle in one of the posts there, or else send me a private message with a link to the thread in question. 

Jann
Moderator


----------



## Gavril

When I select my (or another poster's) name and click "View Forum Posts", the result is a list of posts, and there used to be a number on the top-right corner of each post, indicating how many replies the thread has received in total.

I no longer see this (or any) number on the results page. Was this an intentional change?


----------



## jann

It was an intentional change.

The thought was that displaying the number of replies/views for the thread there in post results was a bit illogical, because it seemed to imply that the post itself had been viewed X times and received Y replies... even if the post was in fact just a few minutes old (i.e., the most recent contribution in a longer discussion) and no one had viewed it or replied to it yet.

View/reply statistics are still displayed when you display search results as threads, as opposed to displaying them as posts.  For example, here is a search for your own forum posts.  As you can see, you launch this search from the advanced search page, rather than launching it from a user profile.  When you click the search button there on the form, the results will be displayed by thread with view/reply statistics.  

Does that help? 

Jann
Moderator


----------



## Gavril

It does help, thanks.


----------



## Zingapuro

Ok - First of all, I love the new design and features.  I didn't want to post this immediately because I thought a) it was just me and b) I'd get used to it, but now I'm really starting to wonder.  My minor issue has to do with the visual interface for replying on threads.

So as I'm typing this, right above the box there's a nice big, blue, "+ Reply to Thread" button.  a bit lower, almost hidden, there's a little white box "Post Quick Reply".  When I'm ready to send, I hit the big blue one and wonder why my message hasn't been posted?  Oh crap, because that was just to open the reply box in the first place!  Luckily with a Ctrl-Z I can recover my message, but I've made this mistake countless times I really start to wonder if I'm the only one confused!

My suggestion is, once the Reply box is actually open, replace "+ Reply to Thread" with "+ Post Reply" - that way that big blue button will do what I expect it to!

Of course, it's no big deal, just one thing I noticed from the new design (I don't recall doing the old one doing this).

Cheers!
-Marc


----------



## mkellogg

Marc,

I see what you are talking about.  It is a bit confusing.  I'll report this to vBulletin and hopefully they will fix it.

Mike


----------



## Zingapuro

Great,
Thanks Mike!


----------



## Wordsmyth

Zingapuro said:


> _[...]_ there's a nice big, blue, "+ Reply to Thread" button  _[...]_  that was *just to open the reply box* in the first place! _[...]_
> My suggestion is, *once the Reply box is actually open*, replace "+ Reply to Thread" with "+ Post Reply" - that way that big blue button will do what I expect it to!



But it doesn't open the Reply box (which is open all the time). All it does is move down to the Quick Reply box. 

However I do agree that the "Reply to thread" button has strange behaviour. If you choose "Reply with Quote" within a post, the quote is inserted in the Quick Reply box, and the "Reply to thread" button moves down to below the reply box. If you now click on the "Reply to thread" button it does the same as "Go Advanced".

Personally I find it easier not to use the "Reply to thread" button at all. I *either* scroll to to the Quick Reply box, then use the "Post Quick Reply" button, *or* immediately Go Advanced (so I can preview), then use the "Submit Reply" button. 

Ws


----------



## DearPrudence

Wordsmyth said:


> [...] Personally I find it easier not to use the "Reply to thread" button at all.[...]


I realize I've never used the "reply to thread" button and I now fail to see its point... :-/


----------



## Zingapuro

Actually guys - to make things more confusing - there's actually 2 "+ Reply to Thread" buttons.
One's at the top of the thread, which maybe (?) makes sense up there because it zooms you all the way down to the bottom of the page where the "Quick Reply" box is.  But the one I'm complaining about is the one right above the Quick Reply box.  I see a big blue button and I assume I'm submitting my reply, when actually it just clears the Quick Reply box, and I have to go hunt for the little "Post Quick Reply" box on the bottom of my little screen.

I appreciate that my qualms aren't completely illogical but I still feel like not many are duped by this issue!


----------



## Wordsmyth

Indeed, marc. Yet another variant of its behaviour! In fact the two buttons (upper and lower) are doing the same thing: taking you to the Quick Reply box, ready to type a new reply. So if you've already typed something, it's wiped out. 

If I were you, I'd join DearPrudence and me, and no doubt lots of others, and just ignore that button. At least the white/grey buttons under the reply boxes do what they say they do — and once you've used them a few times they're not really hidden at all, you just go to them instinctively.

Ws


----------



## Cagey

I think you all are right about the current version.  I believe that in the old version, the 'Reply to Thread' button took you to the 'Advanced' mode so there was a point to having it.  (I may be mistaken in this.)

The one use I can see for that button is for people who are not signed on.  They don't see the 'Quick Reply' box.  They do see those Reply to Thread buttons.  If they click on one, it takes them to the page for signing on or registering.


----------



## Wordsmyth

Cagey said:


> _ [...]_ If they click on one, it takes them to the page for signing on or registering.


 Aha! ... yet another different thing it does : versatile button, that! 

Ws


----------



## Zingapuro

Wordsmyth said:


> If I were you, I'd join DearPrudence and me, and no doubt lots of others, and just ignore that button. At least the white/grey buttons under the reply boxes do what they say they do — and once you've used them a few times they're not really hidden at all, you just go to them instinctively.



Well, yes, I _do _ignore it when I remember to.  But I guess I'm not as regular a user of the forums as some, so after a few weeks without using it, I still get tricked by it. Of course, as soon as I realize what's going on, I remember and Ctrl-Z to get my answer back and proceed to ignore it again.  But the first time it happened to me I must admit I was quite stumped as to what was going on.  Since it happened to me again today I thought I'd finally take the time to point out that I thought the interface was misleading - particularly for users who might not think about Ctrl-Z, they risk losing their whole message by clicking what they assume is the button to post it.



Cagey said:


> The one use I can see for that button is for people who are not signed on.  They don't see the 'Quick Reply' box.  They do see those Reply to Thread buttons.  If they click on one, it takes them to the page for signing on or registering.



Cagey - I haven't tested it out, but if you're right, it should still be an easy fix.  i.e. display the button when not signed in, _don't _display it when signed in!


----------



## Wordsmyth

Zingapuro said:


> _ [...]_ not as regular a user of the forums as some _[...]_



Good point ... I bow to that.

Ws


----------



## Dexter_prog

Please bring back the user CP as a link, it is better than "my threads", which shows ALL thread activity even if there haven't been any new replies, thus making it harder to track threads. http://forum.wordreference.com/usercp.php


----------



## swift

Dexter:

Podés acceder a tu panel de control por medio de 'Settings' (que es el nuevo nombre para lo que antes conocíamos como 'User Control Panel').

¿O tal vez te entendí mal...?

---------------------------

For those of you who don't know, 'Settings' is the new name for the old 'User Control Panel'.


----------



## Dexter_prog

swift said:


> Dexter:
> 
> Podés acceder a tu panel de control por medio de 'Settings' (que es el nuevo nombre para lo que antes conocíamos como 'User Control Panel').
> 
> ¿O tal vez te entendí mal...?


Stupid me, I never realized that. Gracias


----------



## Aoyama

Me again. The problems I have encountered repeatedly are happening also/again on two computers in Japan (previously it was in France and Belgium), and apparently have nothing to do with Explorer 9. Now, the new trouble is, when posting in French and trying to use the accents function (very useful originally), the screen freezes, the connexion is lost and ... the post is lost as well. Happened three times in a row, I gave up posting in French ... Or should post without accents ...


----------



## Wordsmyth

... or just use the famous Alt+_nnn. 
_
I know it sounds heavy, but once you get used to them they can be quite fast — faster, I find, than grabbing the mouse, moving it, clicking, hand back to keyboard. OK, it's a little longer for the less common ones that I sometimes forget (ë, ï, in French, for example), as I have to glance at my little crib-sticky; but then even in the toolbar they involve an extra click and scroll.

Not that I don't sympathise, Aoyama-san, but it might be a better solution than no accents at all, at least until the problem's fixed.

Ws


----------



## Aoyama

The "famous" Alt+nnn doesn't work on my nippon PC (in fact none of the Alt + wonders work ...).


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Aoyama said:


> The "famous" Alt+nnn doesn't work on my nippon PC (in fact none of the Alt + wonders work ...).



Have you tried with each of the two Alt keys? They don't work exactly alike.


----------



## Wordsmyth

Aoyama said:


> The "famous" Alt+nnn doesn't work on my nippon PC (in fact none of the Alt + wonders work ...).


 Ooops, sorry if I was wasting your time then. I don't know how your PC is configured, but in case Oldy Nuts' suggestion makes a difference, I always use the left-hand Alt key on my Fujitsu keyboard. Having said that, I just tried the right-hand one, and it does the same ...oh well! ... .

Ws


----------



## Aoyama

Thanks for the advice. The PC is in Japan (not "made in Japan"), with a Japanese key board, none of the Alt functions are working, probably because of configuration.


----------



## swift

Hello Mike,

Apart from linking our WR account to Facebook, is that FB button supposed to add some spectacular functionalities to the forums?


----------



## DearPrudence

swift said:


> Apart from linking our WR account to Facebook, is that FB button supposed to add some spectacular functionalities to the forums?


Well, it's pretty: isn't that enough?  (I must say I wonder as well...)


----------



## Peterdg

Where is that FB button?


----------



## Wordsmyth

It just disappeared. It was there a few minutes ago (centre of the very top of the screen).

Ws


----------



## swift

[Parodying Mr. Packard]To see the FB button you must have at least 10 posts.  Your current post count is 2.[/Parodying Mr. Packard]


----------



## Cagey

5 minutes after the post above, and it's back again.  

(It was missing for me, too, for a minute.)


----------



## Peterdg

Ah yes, now I see it too. But, what does it do?


----------



## swift

It has the powerful capability of logging you to your FB account and it provides a mighty redirection button that will help you saving time going from _any_ WR forum to FB's homepage.  

Now, seriously, I'm sure there's more, someone must be hiding information.


----------



## Aoyama

Back again. Yesterday and today almost impossible to post. The screen freezes, the connexion is lost , as well as the post itself.
I finally found a way to make it work :
post the message by bits, click on save, edit the post, click on save etc. Takes 3-4 clicks but it works. A bit irritating though ...


----------



## mkellogg

Again, after any upgrade like the one on Friday, clear your browser's cache if you are having problems.

This thread was about progress of the "big" upgrade a few months ago, so I'm going to close it.  Please either comment in other threads or create new ones for current or ongoing problems. Thanks


----------

